# The CS-One (A Science Fiction RolePlay)



## Zyren_EX (Jul 3, 2017)

*Vacancies:* *None *(sorry all spots are taken atm, please check back later)
*Status: Active | Inactive | Dead*

*Cast List:
*
_Player - Character Name - Species - Ship Position_
Zyern_EX - Raz - Denkisaur - Shift Pilot #1
OakenheeltheWolf - Oakenheel - Wolf - Stow Away
WolfoxeCrevan - Crevan - Fennec - Cargo Technician
Frostbyte the Shark - Gemini - Robot - Security Officer
CreatureOfHabbit - Lawrence Radoš - Mongoose - Medic
C4theSlime - Bios - Protogen - Shift Pilot #2
OrcKing - Vorn - Nanite Colony or 'Grey Goo' - Stow Away
Jin-Lust-4-Sin - Jin - Chimerus (alien) - Medic
Ninth - Riley - Cosmos Rabbit - Cargo Technician
Eleven-lyc - Eleven - Werewolf - Stow Away (for now)

*About:*
The CS-ONE is a magnificent feat of engineering, created by the amazing Dr. Fredrick Van Petra. On the surface it appears to be just another large scale space station. It has a command level, living quarters, science and medical departments, and even a Shopping Level with serious robot run stores. What is so special about this station isn't it's layout, but it's Cosmic Shifting Core.

Dr. Van Petra invented the strange new device to break through time and space, and travel to other dimensions. He views his creation as a sort of arc for wary souls. Anyone who wishes to have a fresh start may travel on the CS-ONE. They are allowed to join as members of the crew and "become a part of this monumental moment when the worlds collide."

This is your chance! Do you wish to start fresh or just get away from it all? Then come with us on an amazing adventures through time and space. Fill out your application today to become a member of the CS-One's crew. Partake in a fulfilling new job opportunity and become an accepted member of our growing community.

*Available Crew Positions:*

Shift Pilot (Pilots the station through wormholes)(0/2 open)

Security Officer (Maintains order and keeps the peace)(no limit)
Engineering Officer (Maintains the station's many systems)(no limit)
Science Officer (Knows a lot about history and science)(no limit)

Medic (Keeps everyone healthy and heals injuries)(no limit)
Passenger (A rich person just using the ship as a transport)(2/2 open)*

Cargo Technician (Someone who works the cargo hold)(no limit)

The Stow Away (A random character who sneaks onto the ship)(0/3 open)*
*If a Stow Away or Passenger switches to another position, then a Stow Away or Passenger position becomes available again.

*World Rules:
*
- The world setting is technically space age. Anything that can happen on a star-ship type setting can happen here and fancy space age technology exists.
- Magic may also happen however it must make since. If the station is in a universe where magic exists then you can use it to your hearts content, if not then your magic is limited. Makes since, good! Moving on...
- All types of creatures exist on the station because of it picking up crew members from the various worlds. Because of this your character may be any species; real, mythical, made up, or even alien.
- The chain of command goes Dr. Fredrick Van Petra (aka The Commander), Shift Pilots and Officers, Medics and Technicians, and then passengers.
- I (Zyren_EX) will be portraying my character (Raz) as well as the NPC character Dr. Van Petra. The robots who run the shops on the Shopping Level are also NPCs. However since they are simply vendor robots and nothing more, anyone may control what these guys in order to complete activities (e.g., having one ask if you want fries with your hamburger).

*RP Rules:
*
No Godmoding, Powerplaying, Guilttripping, etc.
No killing or attacking other characters unless agreed upon.
If it's your turn and you take longer than 12 hours to reply, you may be skipped.
Romance is allowed but nothing over a PG-13 rating, as per the forum rules
One Character per player, though your character may have a pet or robot that you also control.

*Characters Sheet:*



> Currently no vacancies in this RP, please check back later.


Name =
Age =
Species =
Gender =
Orientation =
Ship Position = (list one of the available positions)
Appearance = (may use description or picture)

Note: An explanation of your characters past is not necessary when posting their sheet. However it is a good idea to have some idea of how/why your character ended up on the station. Just encase it ever comes up during the RP ^_-


----------



## Zyren_EX (Jul 3, 2017)

Name = Simon Razzle Drake (aka Raz)
Age = 24
Species = Denkisaur
Gender = Male
Orientation = Demisexual
Ship Position = Shift Pilot #1
Appearance =






 <--- Artwork of my character drawn by MsRavage


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Jul 3, 2017)

Name: Oakenheel Fareun
Age: 16
Species: Wolf
Gender: Female
Orientation: Bisexual
Ship position: Stow-Away
Appearance:

 (ref done by Shadow-Wing456)


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 3, 2017)

Name: Crevan
Age:14
Species:anthro fennec fox
Gender: male
Orientation: gay
Ship position: cargo technician
Appearance: large ears, very short, mostly brown with dark brown feet, blue paws; tounge; fur inside ears; eyes; and shoulders, white muzzle+chest, black nose


Spoiler: Crevan drawing on my page



www.furaffinity.net: It's about time! by WolfoxeCrevan


----------



## Zyren_EX (Jul 3, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Name: Crevan
> Age:14
> Species:anthro fennec fox
> Gender: male
> ...



Are you using the image url or the page url? Sometimes I get mixed up and use the page url and it doesn't work.


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Jul 3, 2017)

Name= Gemini
Age = 2 (mentally older)
Species = robot
Gender = N/A
Orientation = none, but can be reprogrammed or outfitted for that kind of behavior.
Ship Position = security officer
Appearance= think, a silver myr from magic the gathering, but is able to walk upright and hold a weapon. 


Spoiler: Image



goo.gl: Image: Know Your Myr | MAGIC: THE GATHERING





Spoiler: Abilities/Traits/Weaknesses



Always connected to ship computer while on board. This allows Gemini to check any records he has access to, such as a crew manifest.

Can interface with almost any computer with an I/O port. Gemini has a literally Universal USB.

Runs on a micro fusion generator.

Is a robot and therefore is able to be reprogrammed or deactivated. It is also vulnerable to EMP.

Needs to deactivate during shift jumps to avoid damage.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 3, 2017)

Zyren_EX said:


> Are you using the image url or the page url? Sometimes I get mixed up and use the page url and it doesn't work.


I used the page URL. I don't know how to do an image URL. Can you tell me how?


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Jul 3, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> I used the page URL. I don't know how to do an image URL. Can you tell me how?



Try right clicking and copy image location


----------



## Zyren_EX (Jul 3, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> I used the page URL. I don't know how to do an image URL. Can you tell me how?



Yes, like Frostbyte said, right click the image and copy image location ^_^


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 3, 2017)

Zyren_EX said:


> Yes, like Frostbyte said, right click the image and copy image location ^_^


I can't right click, I'm on iPhone. Buuuuut I can try holding down the image. Wait how do you do spoilers?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 3, 2017)

ok so I tried and it says nothing about an image location. So I guess I'll go back and edit to just describe appearance.


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Jul 3, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> I can't right click, I'm on iPhone. Buuuuut I can try holding down the image. Wait how do you do spoilers?



See the floppy disk on the bar above where you type? Click the icon on the left of it. Spoiler should be the second option.

Maybe try and 'view' the image then copy the URL?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 3, 2017)

Frostbyte The Shark said:


> See the floppy disk on the bar above where you type? Click the icon on the left of it. Spoiler should be the second option.
> 
> Maybe try and 'view' the image then copy the URL?


Thx 0w0
Edit: HEY IT WORKED! AWESOME THANKS
Another edit: I mean the spoiler worked and I put a link to my pic on my profile but still it kinda worked so thanks


----------



## CreatureOfHabit (Jul 3, 2017)

Name = Lawrence Radoš
Age = Late Twenties
Species = Mongoose
Gender = Male
Orientation = Hetero
Ship Position = Medic
Appearance = Same color and design as in the image below, although his attire is noticably based in turn-of-the-century fashion from the late 1800s and early 1900s, as opposed to his descendant's decadent goth style. His usual attire consists of black or brown slacks, a white collared shirt, a grey waistcoat, and perhaps a lab coat to replace the leather arm guards, shoulder armor, and cobbled-together medkit he arrived with. He has a small, diagonal scar through his upper lip on the right side of his snout, and another scar through the white patch above his left eye. 
Personality = Radoš has a very patient and long-suffering attitude, but is not exactly forgiving when tested. There is a certain way he likes things to be, and when people or things start going in a way that is not that, he will very quickly put those people or things back in their place with a decisive, sharp-edged reaction. He is very kind yet honest with his patients, a responsible mongoose who does what he must for their good and safety. Romantically, he's a fairly unresponsive and oblivious type, far too focused on the experiments and research he's been doing on medicine and medical technology outside his universe to bother noticing a beautiful, interested female.


Spoiler


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jul 4, 2017)

Name: Bios
Age: 319, but looks like he's 19
Species: Protogen
Gender: Male
Orientation: Bisexual
Ship Position: Shift Pilot #2
Appearance:
c4theslime.deviantart.com: Bios Ref Sheet
Edit: fixed


----------



## Eleven-lyc (Jul 4, 2017)

Name: Eleven
Age: Uncertain, estimated Mid/Late Thirties
Species: Werewolf (permanent, no non-were form)
Gender: Male
Orientation: Dominant; depends on the individual as to whether there's any attraction there
Ship Position: initially a Stow Away, though will become a Security Officer (can jump straight into being a Security Officer if this complicates things too much)
Coloring: Dark Brown
Eye Color: Pale Yellow
Height: Tall enough to have to bend down to fit through doors
Stance: Bipedal; typically quadruped when running or sneaking
Clothes/Adornments/Weapons/Items/e.t.c.: None
Appearance: <//www.furaffinity.net./view/24029382/>
Modified Profile/Bio:
Eleven is older and wiser than the average werewolf, but still retains the vigor of a young adult male. Despite age and experience in the wild, he is no leader, preferring either to follow one or exist as a lone wolf. He has no clothes, weapons, or items; his body provides all that he needs. His fur is his clothing; tooth and claw are his weapons.
Unlike a typical crew member, he is wild, and comes from the natural world. As such, he has no familiarity with manufactured and artificial constructs, to say nothing of technology, all of which are wholly alien to him. He is not too fond of the artificial world, seeing it as a contradiction to his own way of life. But his inexperience extends deeper still — his nature as a wild being means that even abstract concepts of civilized society he does not understand well. Customs, manners, and even moral principles, are incompatible with his mind, though he can make attempts at adhering to them. He can speak, but has a mild dislike for it, preferring to use eye contact and body language when he can, which is more natural to him.
Given his wild nature, his reasons for sneaking aboard the CS-ONE, an entirely artificial and alien environment to him, are a mystery known only to him…


----------



## Zyren_EX (Jul 4, 2017)

*And so it begins...*

Strange blueish electricity flashed just outside the main observation windows, large glowing orbs of unknown matter zoomed about in erratic patterns, an every few moments the whole station would rumble slightly. Dr. Van Petra eyed the screens in the command deck closely, "Watch that dark matter Pilot. Not too fast, we don't want it to tear us apart." He commanded.

Raz nodded his head. "Sir!" He pulled the throttle back a bit slowing down the stations speed of shifting. The slight rumbling came at longer intervals but the electricity sped up. Raz tightened his grip on the controls as white swirls started to appear on his view finder, signalling that they would soon be exiting the wormhole.

With the typical jolt, they came to a sudden halt, and all the strange apparitions around them ceased. The Station floated above a strange new world. It looked like earth in appearance but it's oceans were purple and it had white rings around it like Saturn. Several other planets and information about the new solar system began to appear on the many command screens.

"Attention all passengers, we have arrived at our Destination. Thank you for traveling CS-One and please enjoy your day." Dr. Van Petra announced over the stations intercom. He was a rather quirky guy who often liked to joke around, and arriving in a new dimension was no exception. "Alright enough fun. I need all department heads to report on damage or loses sustained in the shift, as well as info about the new world from the science officers." He gave his orders then retreated to his office.

Raz relaxed for a moment and sat back in his chair crossing his arms. "Ahh... that was tense. We must have traveled through both space and time this journey." he stated to no one in particular, just making note of it. "Well I guess that's the end of my shift.... no pun intended... lol Cheeseburgers anyone?" he asked.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 5, 2017)

Meanwhile in the cargo bay:
"Well that was rough." Stated Crevan. "That wormhole knocked down an entire shipment."
The crew then set to work on repairs and cleaning up the cargo.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 5, 2017)

(Pssst, this is still going, right ? Can I join ?)


----------



## CreatureOfHabit (Jul 5, 2017)

Radoš was in the medical bay, cleaning the various tools in his kit as he waited for a call on any of the other decks. Such a call would be inevitable, now that the station had made a stop. It was all fun and excitement until somebody broke a claw... or the laws of physics...

His tools were barbaric by the standards of station technology, but they had never failed him, unlike the electronic kind, which were only as reliable as the power that gave them life. A scalpel, a needle and wire, syringes, two vials of turpentine-and-alcohol solution for cleansing, and various healing herbs and numbing potions devised by the experiments he'd conducted in his own world before leaving it: these were the methods he trusted, and while some viewed his response to their calls with dread, others found comfort in it, as the station had no shortage of technophobes and those who preferred "the old ways".

Of course, Radoš didn't consider what he did to be an old way. It was just a different way, one he was currently more competent in.


----------



## Zyren_EX (Jul 5, 2017)

Admin Announcement: The turn order is there for a reason. Please go when it is your turn, not randomly. A person is only to be skipped if it has been more than 12 hours and there is no reply from them. Sorry if this is a bit slow... if several people keep getting skipped, we may switch to a more relaxed "post as you can" but for now please stick to the turns and see how this goes. Thanks.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 5, 2017)

"AHH" Crevan shrieked. "GET IT OFF!"
A large shipment of asteroid iron had fallen onto his leg, and chrushed it.
"HELP!"
Two crew members picked him up and hauled him off to the medical bay, where he would soon meet Radoš


----------



## Zyren_EX (Jul 5, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Pssst, this is still going, right ? Can I join ?)



((Yes we are still open for new recruits ^_^ Please post your character sheet and I'll add you to the turn list.))


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 5, 2017)

(I didn't see the turn order. ;-; sorry)


----------



## Zyren_EX (Jul 5, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> (I didn't see the turn order. ;-; sorry)



((It's okay, it wasn't just you who seemed confused about the turns thing ^_^
I even had someone PM me about it earlier, which is why I was making the announcement.))


----------



## OrcKing (Jul 5, 2017)

Name = Vorn SteelBeard
Age = 234
Species = A primarily dwarf form Nanite Colony or 'Grey Goo'
Gender = Biologicaly None - anatomically male
Orientation = Gay
Ship Position = Stow-away
Appearance = Vorn most often appears as hulk-like dwarf with a massive beard at about 4'7" tall. His 'beard' normally looks like it made up of dozens of thick prehensil tendrills. He is decidedly a muscle-bounded being whose thick powerful limbs and torso make him seem like a moving wall. He typically goes bald and appears to have thick 'eyebrows' and a broad flat nose. His skin/eyes as well as hair typically tend to be a combination of polished chrome and gold in variest combinations. Often his skin and hair will be chrome while his eyes are gold and vice versa. His entire body does sport a light hex-grid pattern that has been known to light up in various ways. While capable of shapeshifting (such as appearing completly organic to robotic or even a pile of goo), he prefers to wear actual clothes, often just a pair of jean overalls, boots and his tool belt.



Spoiler: Powers/Abilities



To come


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Jul 5, 2017)

Gemini reactivates, his lighting systems arrayed over his body beginning to cast their normal blue glow.
Early on, Gemini had found out that being active during a phase shift has adverse effects on it's systems, making it require extensive maintenance afterwards.
After activation and leaving it's charging alcove, Gemini begins the normal rounds. While any sort of conflict is unlikely at this point, there is often people in need of assistance



WolfoxeCrevan said:


> "AHH" Crevan shrieked. "GET IT OFF!"
> A large shipment of asteroid iron had fallen onto his leg, and chrushed it.
> "HELP!"
> Two crew members picked him up and hauled him off to the medical bay, where would soon meet Radoš



One of these two crew members is Gemini, and while not especially suited for calming patients, the robot does a surprisingly good job at helping Crevan to the medical bay.
.


----------



## CreatureOfHabit (Jul 5, 2017)

The mongoose quickly looked up from his appliances as the robot entered the medical bay, a small desert fox in his mechanical arms. Radoš immediately spotted what was likely to be the trouble -- a bent, blooded-matted mess in the center of Crevan's left leg -- and swiftly directed Gemini to an open bed.

"What happened?" he asked, observing the vitals readout from a screen above the bed. It told him everything he needed to know about Crevan's heart rate, blood volume, oxygen level, and so on, luxuries he never had as a field medic in his universe. Noting the probability of shock, Radoš uncorked a vial of catnip, freshly plucked from the assortment of herbs and plants in the station's hydroponic garden this morning, and passed it to the fourteen-year-old.

"Take a whiff of this, kit," he advised, "It'll help with the pain." The mellowing substance likely wouldn't numb anything, but it would at least help the fennec remain calm as the medic worked.

That taken care of, Radoš began to take a closer look at the leg itself. It would need setting and casting, as well as a few stitches to close up the skin, but the limb would surely heal as well as anything.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 6, 2017)

Zyren_EX said:


> ((Yes we are still open for new recruits ^_^ Please post your character sheet and I'll add you to the turn list.))


(Thanks, here I come !)

Name = Jin
Age = 21
Species = Chimerus
Gender = male
Orientation = straight
Ship Position = medic



Spoiler: APPEARANCE













Jin has the anatomy and body proportion of a mix between a kangaroo and a raptor, but his tail ends with the head of a snake. He has no fur, only bare skin and scales that run from his tail all the way through his back to the top of his head, from his shoulders to the back of his arms, and from his knees down to his ankles. He has a really stretchy pouch on his belly.
Jin's black scales resemble the night sky, where the red dots are stars. He also has golden-yellow stripes from his shoulders to his wrists and on his shins and tail. On his knees is a four-point star, while on his chest is a black-yellow symbol.





Spoiler: POWERS



Jin specializes in 4 majors of mystic powers (often mistaken as "magic") that aid him in maintaining and preserving the natural environment of planet earth, preventing disasters, and taking care of people's well being.

*Element* : focuses on maintaining the balance of the natural environment and preventing natural disasters (e.g. stop earthquakes, volcano eruption, blizzard, tornado, cyclone, sandstorm, etc)
*Necromancy* : focuses on medical treatment to the patient's bones and blood (e.g. healing and repairing the patient's fractured/broken bones, closing internal wounds, and regulating blood pressure)
*Arcane* : focuses on manipulating the timeline, projecting memories as physical illusions (mostly for therapy purposes), and using the infrasound/ultrasound to distort radars (usually for cloaking the station from hostiles)
*Domination* : focuses on maintaining the balance and safety of the multiverse, and preventing catastrophic disasters (e.g. shutting down a black hole to keep the station safe, or shifting dark matter out of the way)






Spoiler: BACKGROUND



Curious about the universe around his home planets, the feral and wild alien-like creature named Jin eagerly and excitedly boards the CS-ONE, taking this as his once-in-a-lifetime opportunity to venture forth and into the unknown, far and beyond what he couldn't observe and experience before. He hopes to learn more about the other worlds and even possibly dimensions, before coming back to his home planets and passing down everything he has studied to his people.
However, not really a species of advanced technology, Jin was overwhelmed by the first sight of the station, and it's still difficult for him to get used to all the complicated artificial environment surrounding him. He tries to cope up with this by getting along with other members of the crew ; however, being sort of wild and feral, he mostly sticks around the kitchen for food, and around the healthcare area to check on patients.


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jul 6, 2017)

Bios entered the control room where he saw Raz. "Oh hi Raz, I already ate so no thank you." Bios said in a cyber type voice. "Did the jump go well? You didn't need my help, right?" He asked as he sat down in the other chair, looking at Raz with a smile on his visor.


----------



## Ninth (Jul 6, 2017)

(Heyyyy there, I was wondering if I could join in on this? If it's not too crowded or anything, of course. cx)


----------



## Zyren_EX (Jul 6, 2017)

Ninth said:


> (Heyyyy there, I was wondering if I could join in on this? If it's not too crowded or anything, of course. cx)



Actually, your just in time. There is one spot left ^_^
Post your character sheet and I'll add you to the turn list


----------



## OrcKing (Jul 6, 2017)

Vorn had been a stowaway onboard the CS_One for a little bit now. He always enjoyed it when they shifted into a new dimension, a new time! It was exciting! But unfortantly due to his fear of being the rather unsual 'dwarf' had to stay hidden for his is unsure of the consequences of being discovered. But none the less, this ment it was time for his usual Shift-Schedual. The dwarf melts into a puddle of liquid silvery goo and flows through one of the ships many vents and into the back-room of one of the storerooms, taking care to avoid any secruity cameras

Once there he takes the form of a 'power-armored dwarf' with a stoic expression, with hindged fingers, a bulky chasis and all in order to fit in with the various robots that work the stores. The robots mistook him for a passanger or worker and likewise the passanger mistook home for one of the ships robot workers. Which he was fine with as it allowed him the ability to interact with the ship in a much more intimate way. 

The store he decided to masquerade in for the day, was near the med bay. He saw poor Crevan with an apparent broken leg- as well as The gemini robot carrying the hurt creature. He idly considers perhaps acting as a secruity drone or mabey a medic one, but for now he stays stoicly silent and ready to serve consumers, unable to show emotion or act out of place, else risk giving away the fact he is a stowaway. But none the less he silently admires how the mongoose is able to help other denizens


----------



## Ninth (Jul 6, 2017)

Zyren_EX said:


> Actually, your just in time. There is one spot left ^_^
> Post your character sheet and I'll add you to the turn list



(Okay x3 Thank you so much!)

Name = Riley Starburst
Age = 19
Species = Cosmos Rabbit
Gender = Who knows
Orientation = Pansexual
Ship Position = Cargo Technician



Spoiler: Appearance











Spoiler: Backstory



Riley comes from a small planet where rabbits are the only living inhabitants besides plantlife. Their species have a common trait, dubbed, "Star Links." It can be linked to anywhere from their arms, to their legs, to their eyes, even to their brain. Unfortunately, poor Riley had been burdened with linked blood, giving them a very, very messy monster to permanently live with. He's literally attached to her. He's fairly nice, albeit mischevious, but his scary exterior has made Andi's life... Somewhat difficult. They've had trouble finding a job in the past, making it difficult to live away from home. But! Finally, they managed to get a job, on the CS-ONE! As a cargo technician. Yay?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 6, 2017)

When the commotion happened, Jin was in the kitchen for his own meal. As he comes back to the medical bay, however, Creva has already been first-aided, and now on the bed, with an injury not too serious to treat.
It's almost always like that. Whenever he's out of the scene, there's always something that can go wrong, and he'd miss it. When he returns, the situation's already back under control, though. As a result, his chances to help the crew members in the station haven't really been noticeable enough to earn their trust.
He hurries his way to the bed and takes a quick look at the patient's injury. A worried expression shows on his face, but soon becomes relieved, as the injury isn't too serious.
After checking the injury further, and seeing how bad it is, he cracks his knuckles.

- Alright, I got this. Hold still.

Jin places his hand on Creva's knee and slowly moves it down to his ankle. A white and blood-red aura starts to shift from around his hand and wraps around Creva's leg, then slowly seeps into it. The fractured bone pieces start to rejoin back together inside his leg on their own, without any pain or discomfort at all, as long as he doesn't move. After that, the wound inside heals back up.
A minute later, when done with the healing, Jin nods :

- There, all done. You should be able to walk perfectly normal now.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 6, 2017)

(Pssst, @Ninth , it's your turn now)


----------



## Ninth (Jul 6, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Pssst, @Ninth , it's your turn now)



(Ah yeah I know, I was just finishing up a request, sorry!! xc) 

Earlier, Riley had been napping on a pile of boxes. Their "friend", Jae, had been getting bored. He'd decided to scare Riley into being awakened, which caused them to knock over several other packages and shipments. Unfortunately, one of those had been the asteroid iron. Oops. 

"Jae-- You're going to get me fired!" They yelled at their conjoined friend, sitting among the fallen boxes and such. They sighed, looking at the mess they'd have to clean up.

"This sucks."


----------



## Eleven-lyc (Jul 7, 2017)

The strange apparitions and floating forms of light were all around him, whirling through the walls, spontaneously appearing and disappearing, a series of tantalizing twisting and changing shapes. He growled, hackles raised. Reality itself seemed to shimmer and blur, as the station shuddered about him. What magic was this? Had he been discovered? There was an anonymous source of bright light that grew in intensity, then with a jolt everything stopped. Normality resumed. He waited tentatively, in case it might resume. Instead, a voice crackled into life not too far off. “Attention all passengers…” He was momentarily confused, as the voice seemed to be coming from several places at once at the same time, until he realized it was just that “intercom” device again.
Eleven stood up on his hind legs from his previously defensive quadruped position, a forepaw absent-mindedly feeling above his head for the low ceiling of the service tunnel he was in. He wasn't used to being quite so out of control of his surroundings, but this wasn't the forest. What had he gotten himself into? Well, it wasn't like he had had much choice. He resumed his stealthy exploration of the station; he would need to become accustom to this new territory he was in. Sticking to what he presumed were maintenance corridors and tunnels, in order to avoid being discovered, he soon came to a window to the outside. A sphere of unfathomable size hung in the black heavens. So this was what worlds looked like… He still couldn't quite believe they were round and not flat, but the beauty of it did not escape him. He looked deep into the shimmering white rings circling it for a few moments, and allowed his mind to wander.
He snapped back to when he heard some commotion a little way behind him, in one of the main corridors. Quietly he made his way closer, getting a decent line of sight. Three figures passed, two of them carrying the third, a small fennec. The little guy looked hurt. He smiled faintly to himself; he always did have a bit of a soft spot for fennecs. Although he needed to remain undetected, he gave in to his curiosity and followed, sticking to the service passageways. It was difficult, as he still wasn't terribly familiar with them. In fact, he unwittingly passed across the view of a few security cameras, not that he knew what they were. Eventually he made it to where the two were taking the fennec.
He had an obstructed view of the inside of the room, unbeknownst to him the medical bay, courtesy of a short vent leading off from the maintenance tunnel he was in. Of course he couldn't hope to fit inside the vent, the maintenance tunnel being cramped enough as it was, but his view was adequate enough. His attention briefly turned to the figure carrying the fennec, seemingly dressed entirely in metal armor. Strange… he could pick up the scents of the others in the room, but he couldn't smell the metal-armored figure… His olfactory senses were soon assaulted with another scent, however — catnip. He could smell the plant from here, and stifled a sneeze, only to instead bang his head against a low-hanging pipe. Irritated, he rubbed his head. Hopefully nobody had heard, but the fennec, currently closest to the vent covering, might have picked it up…
Someone else then came into the room, and approached the fennec. As the newcomer came into view, Eleven looked over him with interest. The raptor-like creature looked larger than he was, though not as tall, and there was something about him that set him apart from the others he had seen, but he couldn't place it… A fellow creature of the wild like himself, perhaps? He did look like one… He watches from his hiding place as the raptor places his hand upon the fennec, and an aura appears. A mage! Both strong-looking and with some apparent magical ability. As great as his own strength was, he silently hoped he wouldn't run into the raptor too soon.


----------



## Zyren_EX (Jul 7, 2017)

"Oh hi Bios." Rez greeted the Protogen as he came in and sat down in the second pilot chair. "Nah... It was a little rough for a minute there, but I managed." Raz replied with a grin. "Isn't today your day off? Or was that yesterday?" He asked, not able to remember for sure.

Meanwhile in his office Dr. Van Petra looked over the damage reports. Things seemed to have gone well. Damage was typical of any big shift and there were only a few injuries this time. The science team had also replied back with their findings about the planets. The big earth like one was not only inhabited but was technologically advanced. Upon arrival the beings of the planet had radioed the station questioning if they were friend or foe. They were now waiting for Dr. Van Petra to speak with them on channel Z-1.

He looked out his office window at the planet and grinned. "A species advanced enough to contact us on a Z channel, this should be interesting." He turned around to the intercom system and pressed a few buttons to open the Z-1 Channel. A strange creature appeared via hologram that he'd never seen anything quite like. It was purple, had cat like ears, big green eyes, a dragon like snout, but no mouth that was visible. The creature seemed to speak via some sort of telepathy and wore a blue jacket with military insignia on it.

"My name is General Vaxel Io of the Novem Interstellar  Security Force." The creature introduced himself. "And you are?"

"My name is Dr. Fredrick Van Petra, I am a peaceful explorer who only wishes to learn of your species and world." He informed him and then proceeded into the usual negotiations he had to make with any advanced species they came across. It was a bit of a hassle going through all the formalities and red tape of a technological civilization. He rather enjoyed going to magical or backward words. People in those planets were not so skeptical, they often just viewed the CS-One as a magical device and went about their day.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 8, 2017)

(pssst, do we skip to the next person's turn ? it's over 12 hours already)


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 8, 2017)

"Thanks for fixing me up." Crevan thanked Ranoš and Jin.
Crevan winced when he stepped off the bed. He was surprised when it didn't hurt him. He walked out of the clinic and remembered a minute before when he heard the sound of something hard hitting metal.
"Did it come from the maintenance tunnels?" He asked himself.
He approached the opening and peered inside. It was so dark he couldn't see even a foot in front of him.
"Hello?" He called, squinting into the darkness.


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Jul 8, 2017)

OrcKing said:


> Once there he takes the form of a 'power-armored dwarf' with a stoic expression, with hindged fingers, a bulky chasis and all in order to fit in with the various robots that work the stores. The robots mistook him for a passanger or worker and likewise the passanger mistook home for one of the ships robot workers.



Each character Gemini passes is passively scanned and reference against a ship database of crew, passengers, automata and other relevant characters. This is all done as fast as a normal human could decide whether they know someone or not. This allowed it to detect those who did not belong.



Spoiler: Begin_Database_Check



Scanning_Cache...
...Not_Found
Scanning_Construct_Database...
...Error: No_Serial_Number
Scanning_Crew_Database...
... Not_Found
Scanning_Passenger_Database...
...Not_Found



The creature in question did not match any known files. Gemini will investigate as soon as possible.



CreatureOfHabit said:


> "What happened?" he asked, observing the vitals readout from a screen above the bed.



"Reply. Directed to: Radoš. Submitting report to database. Please refer to Injury_Report_01"



Spoiler: Injury_Report_01



Injured Party: Crevan
Injury: Broken Leg
Location: Cargo bay
Notes: Impact from spilt iron ore. Unknown reason. Most likely organic error. Investigation required. Suggest replacing responsible party with automata to reduce future accidents. Crevan relocated to medical bay.



As soon as the robot leaves the medical bay it returns to the store front where Vorn was standing. It's ambient blue light changing from idle blue to active green

"Request. Directed toward: Unknown. You are not in the database. Please identify."



Eleven-lyc said:


> Although he needed to remain undetected, he gave in to his curiosity and followed, sticking to the service passageways. It was difficult, as he still wasn't terribly familiar with them. In fact, he unwittingly passed across the view of a few security cameras, not that he knew what they were. Eventually he made it to where the two were taking the fennec.



Gemini receives the data from the security camera feed and begins to check for Eleven in the database.


Spoiler: Begin_Database_Check



Scanning_Cache...
...Not_Found
Scanning_Construct_Database...
...Error: No_Serial_Number
Scanning_Crew_Database...
... Not_Found
Scanning_Passenger_Database...
...Not_Found


This creature in the feed is acting strangely and is unable to be identified. This task takes priority and Gemini's ambient lights turn to a wary Amber.

"Command. Directed to: Unknown. Request retracted. Remain here for my return or report to a security office to register yourself in the database."

The robot rushes off to deal with this new target.


----------



## CreatureOfHabit (Jul 8, 2017)

Radoš looked at Jin with a critical squint, significantly annoyed with the way the healer had imposed himself on the situation. The medic was from a fairly structured culture, not dissimilar from a certain steam-powered era in one of the Human dimensions, where there was a certain level of etiquette observed by everyone who was anyone in the professional sphere. 

Even he, a lowly field medic who was just as accustomed to dodging shrapnel and weaving through skirmishes as he was caring for patients and keeping the injured alive, had a certain level of territorial protectiveness over those he cared for. After all, how was he supposed to keep up with a patient's condition and treatment if every Dick, Tom, and Charlie were able to mess around and do all sorts of different things while the mongoose wasn't looking?

 Radoš waited until Crevan and the robot left the bay before confronting Jin, looking the much taller beast in the eye despite their difference in stature. For a moment, he wasn't sure which pair of eyes to look into, but settled for the one that didn't stem from the rear.

"Listen," he said, his voice holding a certain edge to it despite the indoor volume, "I understand that you wanted to help, and it's not that I don't appreciate it, but next time, would it kill you to ask before you lay hands on my patient?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 8, 2017)

CreatureOfHabit said:


> "Listen," he said, his voice holding a certain edge to it despite the indoor volume, "I understand that you wanted to help, and it's not that I don't appreciate it, but next time, would it kill you to ask before you lay hands on my patient?"


Jin steps back a bit, in a defensive and alarmed stance, but not the sort where he'll talk back with intimidation. Instead, he simply raises his hands up a bit, as if wanting to calm Rados down.
Even his tail seems alerted.
For a second, he wasn't sure why Rados is so upset, but then he figures out (and he has to ; would be even worse if he literally asks back why).

- I didn't mean to show off...

He scratches his head and looks away (so does his snake tail), feeling ashamed of himself, and backs off a bit more. He sees that Rados has the good reason to get upset, and it's him to blame for getting on Rados' nerves.
He still has much to learn about common sense, seeing he's just broaded this station a few days ago, and is still trying to get along with the locals. Annoying someone by showing off in front of them, hurting their pride and stealing their credit is obviously not the way to go. Weavering fancy magic in front of them while at it is even worse.

- Bad habits of mine, sorry about that...


----------



## Ninth (Jul 9, 2017)

(Aha just skip me right now, I don't have anything to contribute just yet, so.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 9, 2017)

Ninth said:


> (Aha just skip me right now, I don't have anything to contribute just yet, so.)


(You won't be skipped, it's just me forgetting that there's a turn order... sorry)


----------



## Ninth (Jul 9, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (You won't be skipped, it's just me forgetting that there's a turn order... sorry)



(Ah, alright cx don't worry my dude, no need to apologize. It's new to me too haha)


----------



## Eleven-lyc (Jul 9, 2017)

[C4 then OrcKing are next I think, then I'll go if Ninth doesn't want to post anything]


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 9, 2017)

Ninth said:


> (Ah, alright cx don't worry my dude, no need to apologize. It's new to me too haha)


(That, and it was because Rados was asking me directly, sooo... yeah)



Eleven-lyc said:


> [C4 then OrcKing are next I think, then I'll go if Ninth doesn't want to post anything]


(I look forward to reading your posts ; I could learn something from your writing style - really detailed, but not all the time, only when necessary - heck, I wish i could write stories like you)


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jul 9, 2017)

"Well, it is, but I had nothing to do, as usual. I just thought it'd be nice if I showed my face." Bios said with a smile on his visor as he spun in the chair, obviously bored. "I mean, I heard my dad was here at the station too, but I'm not sure." Bios said as he stopped spinning, looking Rez straight in the eyes, scratching behind his ear.


----------



## OrcKing (Jul 9, 2017)

Vorn stays absolutly still and emotionless as Gemini scans him. He was about to answer until the request was retracted. Thank Moridan the unsual apparent robot thought. As Gemini heads off, he finally let his face show emotion in the form of a frown. He had stowed away on the ship some time ago....he dosn't know exactly how long, he never bothered keeping track as time seemed a trivial matter. But he has bumped into a few other stow-aways, and it now seems one was about to be caught.

It was time for a distraction...and a change in guise.

Vorn heads back near the back of the store, still making sure to avoid video camera feeds. Once there his matter re-rranges himself so he appears as a more human like and taller robotic humanoid instead, and even has his hex-plate patterning become more appearent. But he won't be going back to the front of the store too soon to avoid more secruity drones. A somewhat large glob of grey goo drips off of him and enters into the ventalation system.

He couldn't determine exactly where the stow-away was...he just knew he heard something in the vents. He really should hook up with secruity cameras and what not at some point. Regardless the glob of goo navigates the tunnels and begins purposely making quite the ruckus trying to draw attention away from himself and the possible other stow-away. That or just a drone going hay-wire, but if he can help another being, he will!

Saddly from his postion in the back of the store, he can't contine to watch the going ons of the medical bay. But such is life


----------



## Ninth (Jul 9, 2017)

(uwu; Yeah, Eleven, you can gooo. Still dunno what to do, so.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 9, 2017)

Ninth said:


> (uwu; Yeah, Eleven, you can gooo. Still dunno what to do, so.)


(Maybe wander around the medical bay and see the other ? And then I'd be like, "What's the deal with that guy's tail ???" or something, hehe)


----------



## Ninth (Jul 9, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Maybe wander around the medical bay and see the other ? And then I'd be like, "What's the deal with that guy's tail ???" or something, hehe)



(Ah, okay, sure, I guess! cx)

After scolding Jae, and (mostly) cleaning the stuff that'd been knocked over,  Riley went to the medical bay to check on the hurt member. Not that they knew this was where he'd gone, but they could only assume, considering the cries of pain and such. They peeked inside, noting a couple of members still chatting... It didn't seem too friendly a conversation.

"Maybe one of those two know if he's okay?" Noticing one back off a little, they'd thought this would be a perfect moment to step in. They walked over to Jin and Radoš, and attempted to get their attention.

"Um... Hey?" They'd asked, trying to cut the tension.


----------



## CreatureOfHabit (Jul 9, 2017)

((Ummm, wasn't it supposed to be my turn next in this scene? I was under the assumption we were following the turn order... meaning there were still a lot of players to go before Jin because he'd just posted once already, and I'm the next in queue to post in the medical bay.))


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 10, 2017)

CreatureOfHabit said:


> ((Ummm, wasn't it supposed to be my turn next in this scene? I was under the assumption we were following the turn order... meaning there were still a lot of players to go before Jin because he'd just posted once already, and I'm the next in queue to post in the medical bay.))


((Sorry, I forgot yet again ; I deleted my post))


----------



## CreatureOfHabit (Jul 10, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> ((Sorry, I forgot yet again ; I deleted my post))


((It's okay; I figured you had. No big deal.))


----------



## Eleven-lyc (Jul 10, 2017)

Eleven moved his head slightly back and away from his side of the short vent as the fennec approached. As the little guy peered in mere meters away, he remained absolutely still, peering around the corner at the curious fox.
From his view through the vent, the fennec would be able to make out a few pale lights on various control panels on the wall of the maintenance tunnel beyond the short vent. Two of the lights, only just in view, were a little larger than the others, and were a pale yellow. In fact, they looked a little like eyes. But they didn't move or blink. No response came to his query.
In the maintenance tunnel, a small part of Eleven felt an urge to reach out and catch the small fox. Predatory instincts. He remained still, however. When the fennec had left, he returned his attention to the service passageway he was in, and his task of familiarizing himself with this new territory. His senses were placed back on alert; sound, smell, sight. In a corner of his mind he could hear an argument going on between the raptor-like creature and another. When a third entered the room, he decided it was time he moved away; mapping out unfamiliar territory was best done in quieter areas. He moved slowly and quietly down the slightly cramped passageway.
He had no idea that he had attracted the attention of two others, who were potentially hot on his tail.


----------



## Zyren_EX (Jul 10, 2017)

"You're dad?" One of Raz's ears twitched a bit and he stared back at his friend. Raz was curious about the creatures family member, he'd never met another Protogen before besides Bios. He looked around, everyone seemed to be going about their business running tests and what not. "Well I'm still on duty, but they shouldn't need me for a while. Wanna go look around and see if we can find out if he's here?" He asked with a grin. "You know me, I'm always up for an adventure."


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jul 10, 2017)

"That should be good yeah. And by dad, I mean that he adopted me. He's nice though." Bios said as he got up from the chair with a smile. "And you know I always like a good adventure as well Raz." The Protogen said as he returned a grin.


----------



## Zyren_EX (Jul 10, 2017)

*ADMIN ANNOUNCEMENT: *Okay, so I was hoping the turns list would cut down on confusion and make things more organized, but it really hasn't. It seems like most people are more use to a "post as you can" style of RPing and poor OakenheeltheWolf hasn't gotten to participate yet cause they keep getting skipped... So we're switching to "Post as you can" Mode from now on.* Just remember to quote the people you're interacting with, that way they know to respond*


----------



## Zyren_EX (Jul 10, 2017)

C4theSlime said:


> "That should be good yeah. And by dad, I mean that he adopted me. He's nice though." Bios said as he got up from the chair with a smile. "And you know I always like a good adventure as well Raz." The Protogen said as he returned a grin.



Raz stood and walked along with Bios, "Oh I see." he nodded, having the whole dad thing clarified for him. Meeting Bios' adopted dad would still be interesting, in fact it made Raz even more curious about the guy. "So what's your dad like? I mean if we're looking for him I gotta know who I'm looking for." he chuckled.


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jul 10, 2017)

Zyren_EX said:


> Raz stood and walked along with Bios, "Oh I see." he nodded, having the whole dad thing clarified for him. Meeting Bios' adopted dad would still be interesting, in fact it made Raz even more curious about the guy. "So what's your dad like? I mean if we're looking for him I gotta know who I'm looking for." he chuckled.


"He's raptor looking thing with a pouch and a big belly! And he has white scales and a snake tail." Bios said as he opened the door with a smile.


----------



## Zyren_EX (Jul 10, 2017)

C4theSlime said:


> "He's raptor looking thing with a pouch and a big belly! And he has white scales and a snake tail." Bios said as he opened the door with a smile.



Raz nodded and walked through the door. He tried to think if he knew anyone who looked like that, but he couldn't recall anyone who fit that description. If they were on the ship they must be pretty new. "Any idea what he'd be doing on the ship?" Raz asked trying to narrow it down, the station was a pretty big place. "Would he be a crew member or passenger or what exactly?" he questioned.


----------



## OrcKing (Jul 10, 2017)

Eleven-lyc said:


> He moved slowly and quietly down the slightly cramped passageway.
> He had no idea that he had attracted the attention of two others, who were potentially hot on his tail.


The bit of goo that was creating the ruckus trying to distract people from the possible other stow-away slowly quiets down. It after all didn't need to found out and possibly shot out into space. It flows through the vents avoiding the secruity cameras in an attempt to figure out what really happened. Upon seeing Eleven though, it take the shape of a Mini-Vorn and waves to the creature seeing it it might take notice.

As for the part of the newly disguise Vorn in the back of the store. He begins to walk around the store doing mudane task such as picking up and reorganizing. But he kept a careful eye out for any more secruity officers.


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Jul 11, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> He approached the opening and peered inside. It was so dark he couldn't see even a foot in front of him.
> "Hello?" He called, squinting into the darkness.



Gemini decides the fastest way to find the intruders is through the maintenance tunnels. After all, that is close to where he saw the wolf-like creature lurking through the security cameras. Gemini comes up behind Crevan.

"Request slash greeting. Directed to: Crevan. Excuse me."

The robot passes by Crevan and into the dark hallway. Lights on his body provide a slight Amber glow that illuminates the hallway. This provides enough light for himself and others to see by.


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jul 11, 2017)

Zyren_EX said:


> Raz nodded and walked through the door. He tried to think if he knew anyone who looked like that, but he couldn't recall anyone who fit that description. If they were on the ship they must be pretty new. "Any idea what he'd be doing on the ship?" Raz asked trying to narrow it down, the station was a pretty big place. "Would he be a crew member or passenger or what exactly?" he questioned.


"He's always been very fond of healing and helping people, so I'd say a medic maybe? I wouldn't really know for sure.... but we can try." Bios said with a smile. He knew his dad was around here somewhere, and if anything he probably IS a medic.


----------



## Eleven-lyc (Jul 11, 2017)

Proceeding quietly on all fours, Eleven turns a corner…





OrcKing said:


> The bit of goo that was creating the ruckus trying to distract people from the possible other stow-away slowly quiets down. It after all didn't need to found out and possibly shot out into space. It flows through the vents avoiding the secruity cameras in an attempt to figure out what really happened. Upon seeing Eleven though, it take the shape of a Mini-Vorn and waves to the creature seeing it it might take notice.


After a few steps, he notices some small movement. He halts mid-step, pausing, eyes locked on to the movement; the movement looked natural rather than mechanical. He raises up on his hind legs, his eyes focusing in the darkness. The movement was coming from something very small and difficult to make out. His focused view made out a small dwarf-like creature, who he guessed must be only about half a meter in height, albeit very widely built. He regards the dwarf with a cautious curiosity… He seemed to be friendly; his wave and posture didn't indicate any threat. A fellow stow-away like himself? Cautious uncertainty remains in his stare. But then—





Frostbyte The Shark said:


> Gemini decides the fastest way to find the intruders is through the maintenance tunnels. After all, that is close to where he saw the wolf-like creature lurking through the security cameras. Gemini comes up behind Crevan.
> 
> "Request slash greeting. Directed to: Crevan. Excuse me."
> 
> The robot passes by Crevan and into the dark hallway. Lights on his body provide a slight Amber glow that illuminates the hallway. This provides enough light for himself and others to see by.


A disturbance behind him, back from where he had come from. His maw opened in a snarl, and his head flicked around to look over his shoulder, a quiet growl escaping his throat. Eyes focusing again, he could detect some faint hints of a moving amber glow.
He turned his attention back to the dwarf, except now the caution in his eyes had gone, swept aside by a more immediate concern. He gave the dwarf a quick, urgent look that seemed to say “Get out of here — someone is coming”, although he didn't actually vocalize anything. He then turned to the side and leapt down to all fours, hurrying quietly down a side passageway and away from the danger. And so, with that brief urgent look, the dwarf had seemingly become an ally.
Once he had made some distance between himself and the owner of the anonymous amber glow, he came to a halt and stood, listening carefully, senses alert. The slight disturbance the other had made, and the light it had emitted, had alerted him, giving him opportunity to move away. As far as he was aware, though, he had not been discovered, and the other had likely been entering the maintenance tunnel in order to… well, do some maintenance. Not to pursue him.
However, as he watched back down the dim passageway, he was unaware that something was in turn watching him — another surveillance camera, his body reflected upon its glassy stare.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 11, 2017)

Ninth said:


> "Maybe one of those two know if he's okay?" Noticing one back off a little, they'd thought this would be a perfect moment to step in. They walked over to Jin and Radoš, and attempted to get their attention.
> 
> "Um... Hey?" They'd asked, trying to cut the tension.


Jin is cleaning the mess on the bed when his tail senses someone approaching. As soon as Riley and Jae enter its view, it lets out a loud hiss and jolts backward, bumping the back of its head at Jin.
He grunts a bit and turns around, and his sentence shifts mid-way when he sees Riley and Jae :

- What's the big id-YEIIIKES !

He bounces in the air a bit backward and drops on all fours, in a defensive pose, staring at what he thinks is Riley's "tail" : a moving, slimey and goo-ish glob of mess.
The snake lowers and hides itselft behind Jin's legs, hissing in fear.
As if by mere insticts, he stands back up and throws his hands to the side. After a flash of light, followed by two magic circles on his wrists, two shields are materialized into existence and equipped on his wrists (the big one on his left, and the small on his right).








He then raises his shield up in a defensive and cautious manner, still keeping his eyes affixed at Jae. He doesn't look like he'd actually hit Riley or Jae, even if only for self-defense, but with next to no idea about the deal with Riley's species, it doesn't hurt to be cautious.


----------



## Ninth (Jul 11, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin is cleaning the mess on the bed when his tail senses someone approaching. As soon as Riley and Jae enter its view, it lets out a loud hiss and jolts backward, bumping the back of its head at Jin.
> He grunts a bit and turns around, and his sentence shifts mid-way when he sees Riley and Jae :
> 
> - What's the big id-YEIIIKES !
> ...



They flinched and jumped back as they heard Jin 'scream.' They looked at him a little weird, before seeing the flash of light. Riley raised their arms to cover their head, flinching. Jae hadn't made a go at Jin, simply grinning a little and tilting it's 'head' at him. Or, not at Jin, more towards the tail hiding behind the other. 

"Ah- Jeez--" Riley frowned and opened their eyes, still covering their head. "Please don't hit him, he's not bad, I swear!"  

Jae had laughed, or at least it sounded like it. His voice was surprisingly high pitched compared to how he looked, and it was also high in frequency. He guessed Jin was only taking a defensive stance, feeling as if he didn't need to protect Riley. At least, not yet. If the other had swung at them, who knows what he would have done. What he was more interested in was the snake-like creature attached to the other. He was attempting to look around Jin, just to see what it was.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 11, 2017)

Ninth said:


> "Ah- Jeez--" Riley frowned and opened their eyes, still covering their head. "Please don't hit him, he's not bad, I swear!"


Jin holds still for a while, then slowly gets back in his casual stance. The shield simply fades into thin air and out of existence, through another flash of light, as he does so. Then, both he and his tail takes a good look at the goo they come to know as "Jae". Did that rabbit guy just called that thing... "he" ? And, is that thing... laughing ?
Now not so scared, but more like weirded out, Jin lets out a sigh, after his heart stops racing like it's about to bust out of his chest.

- Sheesh...


----------



## Ninth (Jul 11, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin holds still for a while, then slowly gets back in his casual stance. The shield simply fades into thin air and out of existence, through another flash of light, as he does so. Then, both he and his tail takes a good look at the goo they come to know as "Jae". Did that rabbit guy just called that thing... "he" ? And, is that thing... laughing ?
> Now not so scared, but more like weirded out, Jin lets out a sigh, after his heart stops racing like it's about to bust out of his chest.
> 
> - Sheesh...



As soon as they saw the sheld disappear, they relaxed and uncovered their head. Still slightly on guard, just in case though. They laughed nervously, itching their cheek.

"U-um, sorry, I think Jae caught you off guard, no? Don't worry, he's really nothing to fear, I swear!" Riley said, trying to reassure the other. "He doesn't bite, I promise."


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Jul 11, 2017)

Eleven-lyc said:


> He turned his attention back to the dwarf, except now the caution in his eyes had gone, swept aside by a more immediate concern. He gave the dwarf a quick, urgent look that seemed to say “Get out of here — someone is coming”, although he didn't actually vocalize anything. He then turned to the side and leapt down to all fours, hurrying quietly down a side passageway and away from the danger. And so, with that brief urgent look, the dwarf had seemingly become an ally.
> Once he had made some distance between himself and the owner of the anonymous amber glow, he came to a halt and stood, listening carefully, senses alert. The slight disturbance the other had made, and the light it had emitted, had alerted him, giving him opportunity to move away. As far as he was aware, though, he had not been discovered, and the other had likely been entering the maintenance tunnel in order to… well, do some maintenance. Not to pursue him.
> However, as he watched back down the dim passageway, he was unaware that something was in turn watching him — another surveillance camera, his body reflected upon its glassy stare.



(ooc: Just want to say that I'll reply after I figure out what Mini Vorn does. )


----------



## OrcKing (Jul 11, 2017)

Eleven-lyc said:


> A disturbance behind him, back from where he had come from. His maw opened in a snarl, and his head flicked around to look over his shoulder, a quiet growl escaping his throat. Eyes focusing again, he could detect some faint hints of a moving amber glow.
> He turned his attention back to the dwarf, except now the caution in his eyes had gone, swept aside by a more immediate concern. He gave the dwarf a quick, urgent look that seemed to say “Get out of here — someone is coming”, although he didn't actually vocalize anything. He then turned to the side and leapt down to all fours, hurrying quietly down a side passageway and away from the danger. And so, with that brief urgent look, the dwarf had seemingly become an ally.



The Mini-Vorn reacts quick...by melting into a puddle of grey goo. This puddle splits into multiple more puddles and each 'invidual' splits off to seep into crevices, corners, tight spaces, anywhere that a small liquid like puddles can hide. And likewise each puddle seems to do the wave...or at least their hexplate patterning does as each blends into the enviroment. Of course this is to help hide from organic eyes...but a robots eye? He could only hope.

One puddle though, enough to make a gofl-ball and indeed was shapped into a ball, tries to find this wolf. But that won't be easy considering the headstart the wolf head and how he can't check cameras. But perhaps he will get lucky.


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Jul 11, 2017)

Eleven-lyc said:


> Proceeding quietly on all fours, Eleven turns a corner…After a few steps, he notices some small movement. He halts mid-step, pausing, eyes locked on to the movement; the movement looked natural rather than mechanical. He raises up on his hind legs, his eyes focusing in the darkness. The movement was coming from something very small and difficult to make out. His focused view made out a small dwarf-like creature, who he guessed must be only about half a meter in height, albeit very widely built. He regards the dwarf with a cautious curiosity… He seemed to be friendly; his wave and posture didn't indicate any threat. A fellow stow-away like himself? Cautious uncertainty remains in his stare. But then—A disturbance behind him, back from where he had come from. His maw opened in a snarl, and his head flicked around to look over his shoulder, a quiet growl escaping his throat. Eyes focusing again, he could detect some faint hints of a moving amber glow.
> He turned his attention back to the dwarf, except now the caution in his eyes had gone, swept aside by a more immediate concern. He gave the dwarf a quick, urgent look that seemed to say “Get out of here — someone is coming”, although he didn't actually vocalize anything. He then turned to the side and leapt down to all fours, hurrying quietly down a side passageway and away from the danger. And so, with that brief urgent look, the dwarf had seemingly become an ally.
> Once he had made some distance between himself and the owner of the anonymous amber glow, he came to a halt and stood, listening carefully, senses alert. The slight disturbance the other had made, and the light it had emitted, had alerted him, giving him opportunity to move away. As far as he was aware, though, he had not been discovered, and the other had likely been entering the maintenance tunnel in order to… well, do some maintenance. Not to pursue him.
> However, as he watched back down the dim passageway, he was unaware that something was in turn watching him — another surveillance camera, his body reflected upon its glassy stare.





OrcKing said:


> The Mini-Vorn reacts quick...by melting into a puddle of grey goo. This puddle splits into multiple more puddles and each 'invidual' splits off to seep into crevices, corners, tight spaces, anywhere that a small liquid like puddles can hide. And likewise each puddle seems to do the wave...or at least their hexplate patterning does as each blends into the enviroment. Of course this is to help hide from organic eyes...but a robots eye? He could only hope.
> 
> One puddle though, enough to make a gofl-ball and indeed was shapped into a ball, tries to find this wolf. But that won't be easy considering the headstart the wolf head and how he can't check cameras. But perhaps he will get lucky.



Gemini picks up speed as it rounds the corner. But by that time, whoever was there is gone. If it was not machine it would have cursed in frustration. This does not mean Gemini was not frustrated however.

It is annoyed that many of it's systems were disabled because they weren't 'necessary' for the job. This included it's night vision, which is why Gemini had to rely on self lighting. "Can't have the robot being too powerful." Is what one of the administrators had said. "After all, a mere 24 of them took over a planet." And therefore, many systems, along with it's copies were disabled before being allowed to come aboard the CS-One.

Gemini disabled that thought process as it tried to focus. Surely they went in that direction, it decides.

But wait.. something is amiss.. there are bits of this area that don't fully match up. It goes to investigate, getting very close to where mini Vorn is hiding.

But then, Gemini sees Eleven come into view on one of the security cameras and runs off towards his area without hesitation. Perhaps the maintenance crew has a new odd way of patching up holes that was never recorded... This is the second time the were wolf has unintentionally distracted Gemini from the nanite colony.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 11, 2017)

Ninth said:


> As soon as they saw the sheld disappear, they relaxed and uncovered their head. Still slightly on guard, just in case though. They laughed nervously, itching their cheek.
> 
> "U-um, sorry, I think Jae caught you off guard, no? Don't worry, he's really nothing to fear, I swear!" Riley said, trying to reassure the other. "He doesn't bite, I promise."


Jin sticks his tongue out and wipes the sweat on his forehead.

- Okie, if you say so...

"He doesn't bite"... it's like a running gag among Vietnamese people, and he always finds it hilarious. When a guest visits a house that keeps a dog, especially a rather aggressive one, and the guest isn't really sure, the host usually says exactly what Riley just said. Even if the dog bares its teeth out and growls.
Jin and the snake chuckle a bit.

- Alright, if you say so, bunny dude... but, really. What's the deal with him being your... tail ? Is it like this snake guy being mine ?


----------



## Zyren_EX (Jul 11, 2017)

C4theSlime said:


> "He's always been very fond of healing and helping people, so I'd say a medic maybe? I wouldn't really know for sure.... but we can try." Bios said with a smile. He knew his dad was around here somewhere, and if anything he probably IS a medic.



"Alright then sounds like we're starting our search in the med bay." Raz grinned and climbed into the elevator at the end of the hall. He waited for Bios to get in then pushed the button to transport them to the med bay. The elevator (or rather transporter) was super fast and it only took a few seconds for the door to reopen again and they were on the level where the Med Bay was located.

Raz's ears twitched having heard some ruckus going on somewhere down the hall... or maybe in the vents? He wasn't really sure, his hearing wasn't as good on the station as it had so much machinery running at a consent. He shrugged it off and turned his attention back to the task at hand.


----------



## Ninth (Jul 11, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin sticks his tongue out and wipes the sweat on his forehead.
> 
> - Okie, if you say so...
> ,
> ...



They smiled, letting their guard down upon hearing the other's chuckle. 'Ahh, good, okay he's got a sense of humor. I think. I hope.' Riley thought and nodded. 

"Ah, I don't know completely, to be honest! It's kinda a normal thing among my species, possession blah blah spirits of stars blah blah. I was just unfortunate to have my blood possessed, and this guy appeared." They said, shrugging "But it's not a bad thing! He's pretty nice, albeit annoying... And mischievous... And messy... Ehh..." As they trailed off, Jae grinned. 

"A-ah, but enough about me! What's with your lil guy??" Riley asked, slightly excited. The rabbit was hopping a tiny bit, just from the excitement of seeing another one. They've only seen people with 'living tails' select few times and they were both very interested.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 12, 2017)

Ninth said:


> They smiled, letting their guard down upon hearing the other's chuckle. 'Ahh, good, okay he's got a sense of humor. I think. I hope.' Riley thought and nodded.
> 
> "Ah, I don't know completely, to be honest! It's kinda a normal thing among my species, possession blah blah spirits of stars blah blah. I was just unfortunate to have my blood possessed, and this guy appeared." They said, shrugging "But it's not a bad thing! He's pretty nice, albeit annoying... And mischievous... And messy... Ehh..." As they trailed off, Jae grinned.


Did that guy just said "possessed blood" ?... That's gonna be a bit of a problem sometimes, and a bit of an unsettling thought most of the times. Jin can only hope that "Jae" guy isn't gonna take over Riley's mind at some point. The thought alone already really irks the kangaroo, let alone... seeing it happen.
He (tries to) puts it aside, for now, seeing everything's alright... for the most part, and goes back to cleaning the bed that Crevan used. He chuckles at Riley hopping in place. He seems like a pretty cute lil' guy... if not for that messy tail.



Ninth said:


> "A-ah, but enough about me! What's with your lil guy??"


The kangaroo lets out a slight grin, his tail slowly moves behind, but always raised a bit, as the snake obviously wants to look around at a proper altitude, not just from near the ground.

- Aye, name's Snekkie ! He's like me, for the most part, in terms of personality and characteristics, so we don't have too many conflicts against each other. We both just like eating, sleeping and being lazy, hehe...

The snake, known as "Snekkie", moves towards Riley a bit, and lowers his head down, as if bowing at them. Then, he goes back to the ground and lets out a yawn, sticking his tail out.


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jul 12, 2017)

Zyren_EX said:


> "Alright then sounds like we're starting our search in the med bay." Raz grinned and climbed into the elevator at the end of the hall. He waited for Bios to get in then pushed the button to transport them to the med bay. The elevator (or rather transporter) was super fast and it only took a few seconds for the door to reopen again and they were on the level where the Med Bay was located.
> 
> Raz's ears twitched having heard some ruckus going on somewhere down the hall... or maybe in the vents? He wasn't really sure, his hearing wasn't as good on the station as it had so much machinery running at a consent. He shrugged it off and turned his attention back to the task at hand.


Bios joined her in the elevator and once they got down to the med bay level he scanned the floor and saw 3 lifeforms ahead through the wall, pretty close to where they were currently at. He smiled as he saw one of the bigger figures, that _must_ be his dad. He started running and he didn't stop. "Come on Raz! I found him!" Bios said as he ran ahead. He stopped after a few moments, sliding in front of the door and looking to room his dad was at. He saw him and began running forwards, jumping forwards and tackling the raptor in a hug. "DAAAAAAAAAAAD!" The Protogen said as he jumped.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 12, 2017)

C4theSlime said:


> He saw him and began running forwards, jumping forwards and jumping the raptor in a hug. "DAAAAAAAAAAAD!"


In the middle of the conversation with the bunny guy named Riley, Jin is startled at the cyber shout before feeling a furry creature, with cybernetic arms and legs, jumping on and hugging him.
That voice...
He glances around and, as the Protogen comes to his sight, squeaks in excitement.

- Bios !?

He places his paw on the Protogen's arms and feels his fur coat. His scent and warmth is still there, exactly the same as when he left the earth and boarded the CS-ONE.
All the feelings and memories rush back. It IS Bios ! The kangaroo squeaks louder.

- My son !

Excited and overjoyed, he hugs the Protogen tight in his arms, not wanting to let go.

- I miss you so much !


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jul 12, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> In the middle of the conversation with the bunny guy named Riley, Jin is startled at the cyber shout before feeling a furry creature, with cybernetic arms and legs, jumping on and hugging him.
> That voice...
> He glances around and, as the Protogen comes to his sight, squeaks in excitement.
> 
> ...


"I missed you so much too!" Bios said as he looked his dad straight in the eyes, licking him on his nose playfully before smiling at him on his visor. He got his dad and himself up from the ground and looked at all the people around him, realizing how stupid he looked. "Uhm..... sorry about that.... I'm Bios... one of the shift pilots." He said as he nervously scratched the back of his head, looking at everybody there with an awkward grin on his visor.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 12, 2017)

C4theSlime said:


> "I missed you so much too!" Bios said as he looked his dad straight in the eyes, licking him on his nose playfully before smiling at him on his visor. He got his dad and himself up from the ground and looked at all the people around him, realizing how stupid he looked. "Uhm..... sorry about that.... I'm Bios... one of the shift pilots." He said as he nervously scratched the back of his head, looking at everybody there with an awkward grin on his visor.


Jin squeaks a lot when he gets licked on the nose, and flattens his ears while wagging his tail joyfully. The snake also wraps himself around Bios' tail before giving him a nose-kiss.
The happiness completely got him oblivious to the surroundings... until he also realizes that he's in the same awkward situation with Bios. He lets go of the hug and drops back on the ground.

- Ahem.


----------



## Ninth (Jul 12, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> - Aye, name's Snekkie ! He's like me, for the most part, in terms of personality and characteristics, so we don't have too many conflicts against each other. We both just like eating, sleeping and being lazy, hehe...
> 
> The snake, known as "Snekkie", moves towards Riley a bit, and lowers his head down, as if bowing at them. Then, he goes back to the ground and lets out a yawn, sticking his tail out.



Riley started, hopping a little faster. "Ohmygodholycraphecantalkthatissocool--"  They started, before being cutting themself off as another creature jumped onto Jin. They squeaked and jumped back in slight shock due to the sudden movement. 



C4theSlime said:


> "I missed you so much too!" Bios said as he looked his dad straight in the eyes, licking him on his nose playfully before smiling at him on his visor. He got his dad and himself up from the ground and looked at all the people around him, realizing how stupid he looked. "Uhm..... sorry about that.... I'm Bios... one of the shift pilots." He said as he nervously scratched the back of his head, looking at everybody there with an awkward grin on his visor.



They'd grinned nervously, laughing a little. "Well that was sudden... Haloha?" Riley relaxed almost immediately though, seeing the friendly nature of the two together. The other didn't seem too harmful in general... Yet?


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jul 12, 2017)

Ninth said:


> They'd grinned nervously, laughing a little. "Well that was sudden... Haloha?" Riley relaxed almost immediately though, seeing the friendly nature of the two together. The other didn't seem too harmful in general... Yet?


"Hello there! Sorry for that that just happened.... Jin here is my dad and after I saw him in the crew database I needed to meet him." Bios said as his akward grin on his visor turned into a normal/happy one.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 12, 2017)

Ninth said:


> "Well that was sudden... Haloha?"





C4theSlime said:


> "Hello there! Sorry for that that just happened.... Jin here is my dad..."


Jin gently pokes Bios' tail :

- Kid, didn't I tell ya about not referring to your parents only by their names ? Such as calling me "Jin" only ?

He then glances at Riley and chuckles a bit.

- Anyway, this is Bios, my adopted son... about 300 years older than me, too.

He pats on Bios' shoulders (has to reach his paws up a bit first, due to Bios almost 1 ft taller than him).

- Met and adopted him when he came to earth as part of his universe-exploring mission. A while later he left to continue his mission... and haven't met him again, until now.


----------



## Ninth (Jul 12, 2017)

C4theSlime said:


> "Hello there! Sorry for that that just happened.... Jin here is my dad and after I saw him in the crew database I needed to meet him." Bios said as his akward grin on his visor turned into a normal/happy one.



Riley shook their head, before smiling at Bios. "No need to apologize! I completely understand~"



Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin gently pokes Bios' tail :
> 
> - Kid, didn't I tell ya about not referring to your parents only by their names ? Such as calling me "Jin" only ?
> He then glances at Riley and chuckles a bit.
> ...



They giggled at Jin's comment, finding it to be amusing. "Nice to meet you, Bios! I don't believe I've introduced myself... I'm Riley and this is Jae~" They said, motioning towards the slime-like tail. "That's a real age difference, but that's cool! And this is quite a reunion, I'm glad for you both~"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 12, 2017)

Ninth said:


> "That's a real age difference, but that's cool! And this is quite a reunion, I'm glad for you both~"


Jin pets Bios' tail with a happy smile :

- My species, the Chimerus, really value family bonds, especially between parents and their children. Adoption is no different from blood relationship. As for the age cap... I guess it can also be an exception, because we're of different species, with different lifespan and age of maturity and bla bla bla...

He finally finishes cleaning the patient's bed, with tidied pillows, blankets and cover all in shape, and cracks his knuckles.

- Break time during your shift, eh, Bios ( @C4theSlime ) ?


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jul 12, 2017)

Ninth said:


> They giggled at Jin's comment, finding it to be amusing. "Nice to meet you, Bios! I don't believe I've introduced myself... I'm Riley and this is Jae~" They said, motioning towards the slime-like tail. "That's a real age difference, but that's cool! And this is quite a reunion, I'm glad for you both~"


"Nice to meet you too.... that tail of yours or whatever it might be looks kinda cool." Bios said as he looked at his own tail, seeing it was messy. "Oh goddamnit..." He muttered quietly as he literally just took the tail off his body, and started to groom it with his hands.


Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> - Break time during your shift, eh, Bios ( @C4theSlime ) ?


"Uhm... I had the day off actually..... Raz should be coming in any moment now......" Bios said with a smile as he looked at his dad.


----------



## Ninth (Jul 12, 2017)

C4theSlime said:


> "Nice to meet you too.... that tail of yours or whatever it might be looks kinda cool." Bios said as he looked at his own tail, seeing it was messy. "Oh goddamnit..." He muttered quietly as he literally just took the tail off his body, and started to groom it with his hands.
> 
> "Uhm... I had the day off actually..... Raz should be coming in any moment now......" Bios said with a smile as he looked at his dad.



"Oh, Thanks~ He says thanks too--" Riley started, before cutting themself off at seeing the other literally take themself apart. They didn't even say anything, simply stared in shock, mouth agape.


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jul 12, 2017)

Ninth said:


> "Oh, Thanks~ He says thanks too--" Riley started, before cutting themself off at seeing the other literally take themself apart. They didn't even say anything, simply stared in shock, mouth agape.


Bios looked up from his tail and tilted his head at the shocked expression on Riley and Jae's respective faces. "What's wrong?" Bios said, completely oblivious to the fact he took off his own tail and started grooming it.


----------



## CreatureOfHabit (Jul 12, 2017)

((I'm going to have to step out of this. I had hoped the turn order would help, but with it gone, my character has no chance. Unfortunately, I can't be online all the time. Have fun, everyone.))


----------



## Ninth (Jul 12, 2017)

C4theSlime said:


> Bios looked up from his tail and tilted his head at the shocked expression on Riley and Jae's respective faces. "What's wrong?" Bios said, completely oblivious to the fact he took off his own tail and started grooming it.



Jae slightly cringed in concern, feeling that that would have hurt in his case, but Riley had a completely different reaction after the initial shock. 

"Whoooaaaaa! That is so cool~! So weird but so cool! How did you do that? Is that normal? Does it hurt? Holy crap!" Riley asked question after question, absolutely enthralled with what Bios had just done. They were jumping slightly, as they usually do when excited. 

"Jae, Jae look at that! Ahh, only if we could do that~"


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jul 12, 2017)

"It doesn't hurt, it works on a Plug & Play kinda system." Bios said as he clipped his tail back onto the small round hole, and the tail was stiff for a moment, afterwards wagging slowly in content. "My arms work like that too." Bios said with a smile on his visor. The Protogen didn't seem to be opening his mouth while talking, and had his mouth closed the entire time.


----------



## Ninth (Jul 12, 2017)

C4theSlime said:


> "It doesn't hurt, it works on a Plug & Play kinda system." Bios said as he clipped his tail back onto the small round hole, and the tail was stiff for a moment, afterwards wagging slowly in content. "My arms work like that too." Bios said with a smile on his visor. The Protogen didn't seem to be opening his mouth while talking, and had his mouth closed the entire time.



"That's amaaazing~!! And your arms too? Ooh- ooh- I wanna see!" Their ears rising in attentiveness, they were very interested. "Can your other body parts do that too??" As for Jae, he seemed somewhat relieved that it didn't hurt, and was slightly interested as well.


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jul 12, 2017)

Bios nodded and took off one of his arms with his other arm and grinned. "Do you need a hand?" Bios said with a snicker as reached out his arm towards Riley.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 12, 2017)

C4theSlime said:


> "It doesn't hurt, it works on a Plug & Play kinda system." Bios said as he clipped his tail back onto the small round hole, and the tail was stiff for a moment, afterwards wagging slowly in content. "My arms work like that too." Bios said with a smile on his visor. The Protogen didn't seem to be opening his mouth while talking, and had his mouth closed the entire time.





Ninth said:


> "That's amaaazing~!! And your arms too? Ooh- ooh- I wanna see!" Their ears rising in attentiveness, they were very interested. "Can your other body parts do that too??" As for Jae, he seemed somewhat relieved that it didn't hurt, and was slightly interested as well.


Jin simply sits on the bed while watching his son impressing the bunny guy Riley, with a smile on his face. Snekkie (the snake tail) rests on Jin's laps.



C4theSlime said:


> Bios nodded and took off one of his arms with his other arm and grinned. "Do you need a hand?" Bios said with a snicker as reached out his arm towards Riley.


Snekkie lets out a hiss and glares at Bios, while Jin pokes on Bios' tail.

- Steahp with da puns, kiddo ! Do you wanna have a _*BED*_ time !?


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jul 12, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Snekkie lets out a hiss and glares at Bios, while Jin pokes on Bios' tail.
> 
> - Steahp with da puns, kiddo ! Do you wanna have a _*BED*_ time !?


Bios puts his hand back on his body and snickered again. "Hey dad, I decide when I go to sleep, not you." The Protogen said sarcastically.


----------



## Ninth (Jul 12, 2017)

C4theSlime said:


> Bios nodded and took off one of his arms with his other arm and grinned. "Do you need a hand?" Bios said with a snicker as reached out his arm towards Riley.



Jae broke out into laughter, while Riley snickered, trying not to laugh at the awful pun. They smiled guiltily, rolling their eyes.

"Hahhh soooo original, aren't you?~"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 12, 2017)

C4theSlime said:


> Bios puts his hand back on his body and snickered again. "Hey dad, I decide when I go to sleep, not you." The Protogen said sarcastically.


Jin and Snekkie both glare at Bios while growling, but with a rather comical expression, as if they're just joking. The two speak up at the same time :

- Kids these days...

They then boops Bios at once, too (Snekkie does so with his nose).


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jul 12, 2017)

Bios got a surprised expression as he got double-booped, afterwards having an unamused expression on his visor, looking at his dad.


----------



## Ninth (Jul 12, 2017)

Riley giggled at the two's slight bickering, finding it rather amusing. "You two get along well~"


----------



## Eleven-lyc (Jul 12, 2017)

Zyren_EX said:


> "Alright then sounds like we're starting our search in the med bay." Raz grinned and climbed into the elevator at the end of the hall. He waited for Bios to get in then pushed the button to transport them to the med bay. The elevator (or rather transporter) was super fast and it only took a few seconds for the door to reopen again and they were on the level where the Med Bay was located.
> 
> Raz's ears twitched having heard some ruckus going on somewhere down the hall... or maybe in the vents? He wasn't really sure, his hearing wasn't as good on the station as it had so much machinery running at a consent. He shrugged it off and turned his attention back to the task at hand.


There was a great whooshing sound from nearby, and a sudden rush of wind, as something large and fast-moving came to a stop. Following this, he could hear two voices coming from about the same location, in a corridor below him. He remained quiet as they passed, also listening out for any other signs of nearby life. He proceeded towards the source of the great whoosh, also moving off from the surveillance camera's view, but not far.
He came to an enormous shaft, extending so high he couldn't see the top. At the bottom of the shaft, level with the floor he stood on, was the ceiling of a cubicle of some kind. The cubicle, which took up the diameter of the shaft, looked somehow separate from the shaft; as if it might travel up and down the shaft. He stepped onto the cubicle ceiling. The center of the cubicle ceiling was capped with some kind of transparent material, allowing him to see down and inside the cubicle. It looked completely enclosed, albeit strangely well-lit. It might make a good hiding place.





OrcKing said:


> One puddle though, enough to make a gofl-ball and indeed was shapped into a ball, tries to find this wolf. But that won't be easy considering the headstart the wolf head and how he can't check cameras. But perhaps he will get lucky.


He listened. No sign of anyone… bar perhaps a certain golf-ball-sized being that may be wandering nearby, too small to hear. Bending down, he took hold of the side of the transparent section of the cubicle ceiling, and pulled. He bared his teeth and began to growl slightly with the effort, and the ceiling creaked and groaned in silent protest. Then, suddenly, it snapped loose. The sound echoed slightly through the dark tunnels, but luckily didn't travel too far. He pulled the ceiling section away. Access.





Frostbyte The Shark said:


> But then, Gemini sees Eleven come into view on one of the security cameras and runs off towards his area without hesitation. Perhaps the maintenance crew has a new odd way of patching up holes that was never recorded... This is the second time the were wolf has unintentionally distracted Gemini from the nanite colony.


He turns his head. Commotion. Something running through the passageways, towards his location. Then there it was again; faint hints of that same anonymous amber glow. Surely the other hadn't seen him? He jumped through the hole he had made in the center of the cubicle ceiling, and landed silently in the brightly-lit cubicle. Standing tall and reaching an arm back up through the hole in the ceiling, he moved the transparent ceiling section he had ripped off back into place, although it was now loose and separate from the cubicle.
Unbeknownst to him, the cubicle was actually one of the elevators/transporters of the ship, the one that two others had recently arrived in. And the hole he had made in the ceiling was not the only entrance; behind him was the sliding entrance door.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 12, 2017)

C4theSlime said:


> Bios got a surprised expression as he got double-booped, afterwards having an unamused expression on his visor, looking at his dad.





Ninth said:


> Riley giggled at the two's slight bickering, finding it rather amusing. "You two get along well~"


Jin and Snekkie chuckle at Bios' expression, and responds to Riley.

- Oooof course. We always double-boop the guy, hehe.

He then stretches and yawns.

- Man, so bored... I think I'mma just... get something to eat.

Snekkie agrees with a hiss, sounding excited.

- Snekkie calls "Meat Lover" ! Extra large size !

Jin growls with a smirk.

- Kid, you ordered our meal yesterday already. My turn today.
- But but daddy !
- No but, Snekkie. Thanks to you, I've gained 50kg already.

The snake whimpers and lets out a sad hiss, looking down in defeat.

- Okie, daddy...

Jin clicks his tongue, then glances at Bios and Riley :

- Wanba join the meal, guys ? My treat today.


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jul 12, 2017)

"I don't know dad, do I? Or should I let myself starve?" Bios said as he leaned against the door frame with a grin on his face. He loved messing with his dad, and his raptor dad would always returned the favor at a later point. He looked over at Riley and smiled. "I wouldn't mind, but I think we might have to wait until my colleague shift pilot arrives, I don't know where she is at the moment, but hopefully she'll get here soon." Bios said in a more serious tone.


----------



## Ninth (Jul 12, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> - Wanba join the meal, guys ? My treat today.





C4theSlime said:


> "I wouldn't mind, but I think we might have to wait until my colleague shift pilot arrives, I don't know where she is at the moment, but hopefully she'll get here soon." Bios said in a more serious tone.



"Ah, yeah sure, why not? I'll pay you back anyways though." Riley said, nodding. "And we can wait, yeah?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 12, 2017)

C4theSlime said:


> "I don't know dad, do I? Or should I let myself starve?"





C4theSlime said:


> "I wouldn't mind, but I think we might have to wait until my colleague shift pilot arrives, I don't know where she is at the moment, but hopefully she'll get here soon."


Jin and Snekkie both have an unamused expression in return when Bios jokes about starving, seeing that it was a pretty lame joke.
Jin then sits back on the bed and looks around the medical bay.
Up to this day, he's still not very used to any of those weird-looking machines. Bios was actually the first mechanical artificial being that he'd ever seen, and upon hearing his background about simply being created and programmed to explore the universe, Jin came to dislike the scientists that bothered to bring Bios to life, and then made this exploration some sort of life-restriction to him.



Ninth said:


> "Ah, yeah sure, why not? I'll pay you back anyways though." Riley said, nodding. "And we can wait, yeah?"


- Yeah, we can wait, no problem.

Jin then places his index and middle fingers on his temple, and closes his eyes.
Colorful nebula clouds start to shift into place, and form a scene, as well as two figures that resemble Jin and Bios.
As the scene is set up, Jin sits back and watches it playing what looks like a flashback from his memory : the time Bios first came to Jin's home planets, the USPs, and the two met each other.

- Good times, Bios... good times...


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jul 12, 2017)

Bios looked up at the nebula clouds and his joking attitude completely vanished from existence. He looked at the scene and he felt the memory in the back of his head, looking a little sad actually. "Y-yes dad..." Bios said as he teared up a little, quickly looking away quickly and removing a tear near his eye.


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Jul 12, 2017)

CreatureOfHabit said:


> ((I'm going to have to step out of this. I had hoped the turn order would help, but with it gone, my character has no chance. Unfortunately, I can't be online all the time. Have fun, everyone.))


( Yeah, I can easily tell what you mean. I came home from work and an entire page was added. Granted, I'm not in that room, but you were. I'm sorry to see you leave.)



Eleven-lyc said:


> There was a great whooshing sound from nearby, and a sudden rush of wind, as something large and fast-moving came to a stop. Following this, he could hear two voices coming from about the same location, in a corridor below him. He remained quiet as they passed, also listening out for any other signs of nearby life. He proceeded towards the source of the great whoosh, also moving off from the surveillance camera's view, but not far.
> He came to an enormous shaft, extending so high he couldn't see the top. At the bottom of the shaft, level with the floor he stood on, was the ceiling of a cubicle of some kind. The cubicle, which took up the diameter of the shaft, looked somehow separate from the shaft; as if it might travel up and down the shaft. He stepped onto the cubicle ceiling. The center of the cubicle ceiling was capped with some kind of transparent material, allowing him to see down and inside the cubicle. It looked completely enclosed, albeit strangely well-lit. It might make a good hiding place.He listened. No sign of anyone… bar perhaps a certain golf-ball-sized being that may be wandering nearby, too small to hear. Bending down, he took hold of the side of the transparent section of the cubicle ceiling, and pulled. He bared his teeth and began to growl slightly with the effort, and the ceiling creaked and groaned in silent protest. Then, suddenly, it snapped loose. The sound echoed slightly through the dark tunnels, but luckily didn't travel too far. He pulled the ceiling section away. Access.He turns his head. Commotion. Something running through the passageways, towards his location. Then there it was again; faint hints of that same anonymous amber glow. Surely the other hadn't seen him? He jumped through the hole he had made in the center of the cubicle ceiling, and landed silently in the brightly-lit cubicle. Standing tall and reaching an arm back up through the hole in the ceiling, he moved the transparent ceiling section he had ripped off back into place, although it was now loose and separate from the cubicle.
> Unbeknownst to him, the cubicle was actually one of the elevators/transporters of the ship, the one that two others had recently arrived in. And the hole he had made in the ceiling was not the only entrance; behind him was the sliding entrance door.



Gemini sees a bit of light from around the corner. Not wanting to loose his prey, but not wanting to run into a trap either, he slows and looks around the corner just in time to see the panel of the elevator close up, blocking the light. He rushes quickly over to the elevator. Gemini's current body is not a stealthy one, and it is almost assured that whatever creature it is chasing will hear it. Gemini begins to pry up the panel. It's sensors adjusting to the sudden light. It drops into the elevator hoping to find the wolf creature still inside.


----------



## Zyren_EX (Jul 12, 2017)

CreatureOfHabit said:


> ((I'm going to have to step out of this. I had hoped the turn order would help, but with it gone, my character has no chance. Unfortunately, I can't be online all the time. Have fun, everyone.))



(I feel ya... When I got on this morning there were two pages added O_O' I'm use to dealing with a slightly different dynamic. I run a digimon RP group that usually does post as ya go RPs, however there are only five of us so there will only be like 6-7 new posts max when I get back on. Not full pages... If you want I could have Raz talk to your character to kind of real him back into the scene? ^_^ If not that's okay though, I understand not wanting to play keepup OTL




C4theSlime said:


> Bios looked up at the nebula clouds and his joking attitude completely vanished from existence. He looked at the scene and he felt the memory in the back of his head, looking a little sad actually. "Y-yes dad..." Bios said as he teared up a little, quickly looking away quickly and removing a tear near his eye.



Raz had started to fallow Bios as he ran off to meet his dad, but got distracted by something. He stopped in his tracks and listened carefully. Again he swore he heard something, this time in the ceiling above them. He stopped and listened closely. He could make out the odd crinkling sound of metal being ripped and then a light thud in the direction of the elevator. Then there was another sound of someone moving more loudly and less sly through the passages and over to the elevator.

Stepping slowly back toward the elevator doors he lifted his hand to push the button but hesitated. He had no idea what was going on or if he should be looking into it but couldn't help himself. Something was up and he wanted to see what it was. His claws hung in the air inches from the button ready to press it, but suddenly he was brought back to reality by several squeals and talking down the hall. He recognized one of the voices as Bios and judging by his excited pitch the guy had indeed found his father in the med bay.

A few hissing sounds come from a panel to his right and a light beep came from the console to his left. It was probably just some of these confounded machine making the noise  or a maintenance bot fixing up things in the passage. And even if it wasn't what business was it of his if someone was roaming around in the bowls of the station? He was just a shift pilot. Raz's shook his head, chuckling lightly, and his hand dropped back down to his side. He turned making his way back toward the med bay, giving one last look over his shoulder at the doors before turning the corner and pushing it out of his mind.

He came within earshot just in time to hear the exchange about going to get food and was happy to hear that, he still hadn't had his dinner yet. He stared at the nebula clouds for a moment as he entered the room, then finally spoke up. "First off, Sorry about that... got side tracked back there." He rubbed the back of his neck with his hand and smiled nervously. "And secondly, What's this I hear about food?" He asked with a grin.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 13, 2017)

Zyren_EX said:


> "First off, Sorry about that... got side tracked back there." He rubbed the back of his neck with his hand and smiled nervously. "And secondly, What's this I hear about food?" He asked with a grin.


Jin steps up in response to Raz, with a casual posture.

- Yup, we're getting ourselves something to eat, and my son here, your pilot partner Bios, asked me to wait fo' ya.

He steps back a bit.

- Name's Jin. A Chimerus of the United Sanctums of Paradox, and a medic around this bay, at your service.

He waves his paws, the nebula clouds all dissipate away and out of the scene.

- So, folks, who wants somethin' to eat ? Riley ( @Ninth ) and Bios ( @C4theSlime ) ?


----------



## Zyren_EX (Jul 13, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin steps up in response to Raz, with a casual posture.
> 
> - Yup, we're getting ourselves something to eat, and my son here, your pilot partner Bios, asked me to wait fo' ya.
> 
> ...



"Ah, so you're Bios' dad. Nice to meet ya, and thanks for wait'n, I'm starving." Raz nodded at the large raptor like creature.


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jul 13, 2017)

"Eating something would be very nice indeed." Bios said with a sarcastic grin, looking at his dad. He walked over to the raptor and held an arm on his back, pushing him along.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 13, 2017)

Zyren_EX said:


> "Ah, so you're Bios' dad. Nice to meet ya, and thanks for wait'n, I'm starving." Raz nodded at the large raptor like creature.





C4theSlime said:


> "Eating something would be very nice indeed."


Jin clicks his tongue and steps forward, tackling Riley ( @Ninth ) along the other two.

- C'mon, folks, let's go. I'm so hungry I could eat an entire horse !


----------



## Eleven-lyc (Jul 13, 2017)

Zyren_EX said:


> Raz had started to fallow Bios as he ran off to meet his dad, but got distracted by something. He stopped in his tracks and listened carefully. Again he swore he heard something, this time in the ceiling above them. He stopped and listened closely. He could make out the odd crinkling sound of metal being ripped and then a light thud in the direction of the elevator. Then there was another sound of someone moving more loudly and less sly through the passages and over to the elevator.
> 
> Stepping slowly back toward the elevator doors he lifted his hand to push the button but hesitated. He had no idea what was going on or if he should be looking into it but couldn't help himself. Something was up and he wanted to see what it was. His claws hung in the air inches from the button ready to press it, but suddenly he was brought back to reality by several squeals and talking down the hall. He recognized one of the voices as Bios and judging by his excited pitch the guy had indeed found his father in the med bay.
> 
> A few hissing sounds come from a panel to his right and a light beep came from the console to his left. It was probably just some of these confounded machine making the noise  or a maintenance bot fixing up things in the passage. And even if it wasn't what business was it of his if someone was roaming around in the bowls of the station? He was just a shift pilot. Raz's shook his head, chuckling lightly, and his hand dropped back down to his side. He turned making his way back toward the med bay, giving one last look over his shoulder at the doors before turning the corner and pushing it out of his mind.


No sooner had he dropped down into the cubicle, his hiding place, than he heard the metallic clanking sounds of the other running towards the area he was in. He was in little doubt now that it was the one wearing the metal armor he had seen briefly before, the one whose scent he strangely couldn't pick up. During this he was vaguely aware of a presence through the wall behind him (or at least what he thought was a wall). His attention was on his pursuer, though, and undoubtedly the other had been doing exactly that — pursuing. They had rushed towards his location with surprising accuracy one too many times for it to be coincidence. But how had they spotted him? He was sure he hadn't crossed their line of sight…





Frostbyte The Shark said:


> Gemini sees a bit of light from around the corner. Not wanting to loose his prey, but not wanting to run into a trap either, he slows and looks around the corner just in time to see the panel of the elevator close up, blocking the light. He rushes quickly over to the elevator. Gemini's current body is not a stealthy one, and it is almost assured that whatever creature it is chasing will hear it. Gemini begins to pry up the panel. It's sensors adjusting to the sudden light. It drops into the elevator hoping to find the wolf creature still inside.


The thought was pushed out of his head as the metal-armored other clanked over to the top of his hiding place. A slight involuntary snarl appears on his maw, but he makes no sound, pressing back a little against the wall and away from the ceiling window, eyes aimed unblinkingly at it. Suddenly the ceiling panel shudders, and metal claws appear around its edges, ripping it back up and out of the way. An entirely metal figure then clunks down through the cubicle ceiling to the floor.
Dammit! Discovered…
At first, the elevator seems empty. But then, a deep, low growling sound grows, to a quiet yet warning volume, coming from right behind the robot. Behind the robot stood an unnaturally large dark brown wolf, its head not far from the ceiling. Its legs and body were unusually well-built for a wolf, though maintained a certain agility to them. Its foreclaws were also unnaturally large; long, black, and sharp. Surrounded by a thick and scruffy mane was its head, which stared down at the robot with pale yellow eyes. Its lips were pulled back in a mild yet sharp-toothed snarl.
Eleven had never seen the likes of the creature that had dropped down before him. It was entirely covered in metal armor, and looked vaguely bird-like in appearance. Quite uncertain about it, he maintained his most defensive posture, and stood up tall, a warning growl emitting from deep in his throat. His eyes quickly swept over the creature, looking for any gaps in its armor, exposing flesh. But there were none. Not a single weakness. And once again, he couldn't smell this creature at all. Just what was it?


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Jul 13, 2017)

Eleven-lyc said:


> No sooner had he dropped down into the cubicle, his hiding place, than he heard the metallic clanking sounds of the other running towards the area he was in. He was in little doubt now that it was the one wearing the metal armor he had seen briefly before, the one whose scent he strangely couldn't pick up. During this he was vaguely aware of a presence through the wall behind him (or at least what he thought was a wall). His attention was on his pursuer, though, and undoubtedly the other had been doing exactly that — pursuing. They had rushed towards his location with surprising accuracy one too many times for it to be coincidence. But how had they spotted him? He was sure he hadn't crossed their line of sight…The thought was pushed out of his head as the metal-armored other clanked over to the top of his hiding place. A slight involuntary snarl appears on his maw, but he makes no sound, pressing back a little against the wall and away from the ceiling window, eyes aimed unblinkingly at it. Suddenly the ceiling panel shudders, and metal claws appear around its edges, ripping it back up and out of the way. An entirely metal figure then clunks down through the cubicle ceiling to the floor.
> Dammit! Discovered…
> At first, the elevator seems empty. But then, a deep, low growling sound grows, to a quiet yet warning volume, coming from right behind the robot. Behind the robot stood an unnaturally large dark brown wolf, its head not far from the ceiling. Its legs and body were unusually well-built for a wolf, though maintained a certain agility to them. Its foreclaws were also unnaturally large; long, black, and sharp. Surrounded by a thick and scruffy mane was its head, which stared down at the robot with pale yellow eyes. Its lips were pulled back in a mild yet sharp-toothed snarl.
> Eleven had never seen the likes of the creature that had dropped down before him. It was entirely covered in metal armor, and looked vaguely bird-like in appearance. Quite uncertain about it, he maintained his most defensive posture, and stood up tall, a warning growl emitting from deep in his throat. His eyes quickly swept over the creature, looking for any gaps in its armor, exposing flesh. But there were none. Not a single weakness. And once again, he couldn't smell this creature at all. Just what was it?



Gemini turns, looking at the large werewolf who has taken such a threatening posture. It attempts to enter combat mode in order to defend itself.



Spoiler: Begin_Combat_Mode



Request_Enable_Combat_Mode...
Threat_Assessment_Required...
Retrieving_Threat_Assessment...
Threat_Assessment_Value: 63%
Threat_Assessment_Required: 75%
Cancelling_Combat_Mode_Activation...



Gemini pauses, incredulous at the thought that it has been fitted with such a failsafe. It is only able to fight back if chance of danger to it's body reaches over 75%? Preposterous! Being the most combat oriented of it's 24 versions, Gemini cannot help but feel defenseless in the situation.

The robot's eyes flicker to red and back to amber as it failed to change modes. It can also be noted that it tried to get into a defensive posture, but failed. After a short delay, Gemini looks directly at Eleven.

"Command. Directed to: unknown. Please identify."


----------



## Ninth (Jul 13, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin clicks his tongue and steps forward, tackling Riley ( @Ninth ) along the other two.
> 
> - C'mon, folks, let's go. I'm so hungry I could eat an entire horse !



Riley, squeaked, a little shocked from the other's sudden movement. Then they giggled, nodding in agreement at his comment.

"Ah, alright, I'm hungry too! And so is Jae~" They said, stomach growling a little.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 14, 2017)

Frostbyte The Shark said:


> It is only able to fight back if chance of danger to it's body reaches over 75%? Preposterous!


(The programmer should've known better... just sayin' )


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Jul 14, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (The programmer should've known better... just sayin' )


(Hehe, without the restrictions he would definitely shoot first and ask questions later. Not a good quality for a security officer. He used to be like that, before coming aboard. They had to tweak his programming a little bit. )


----------



## OrcKing (Jul 14, 2017)

Frostbyte The Shark said:


> Gemini turns, looking at the large werewolf who has taken such a threatening posture. It attempts to enter combat mode in order to defend itself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well it seems the room was getting yet another guest! The 'metal golf ball' that was Mini-Vorn had rolled to the edge of the ceiling the two had entered. He looks down at them seemingly undetected as the spot he was in put him behind The Werewolves head, hiding him from sight. Yea, no amount of distraction was going to stop this or turn things around here! And the robot looked itching for a fight....wait That was the security Drone/robot from earlier! Mini-Vorn had to give the officer this - he did a hell of a job! If he had to take a guess, likely tied into some sort of database, likely programmed to handle a vairty of weapons and threats as wel. Vorn COncentrate!




Eleven-lyc said:


> An entirely metal figure then clunks down through the cubicle ceiling to the floor.
> Dammit! Discovered…
> At first, the elevator seems empty. But then, a deep, low growling sound grows, to a quiet yet warning volume, coming from right behind the robot. Behind the robot stood an unnaturally large dark brown wolf, its head not far from the ceiling. Its legs and body were unusually well-built for a wolf, though maintained a certain agility to them. Its foreclaws were also unnaturally large; long, black, and sharp. Surrounded by a thick and scruffy mane was its head, which stared down at the robot with pale yellow eyes. Its lips were pulled back in a mild yet sharp-toothed snarl.
> Eleven had never seen the likes of the creature that had dropped down before him. It was entirely covered in metal armor, and looked vaguely bird-like in appearance. Quite uncertain about it, he maintained his most defensive posture, and stood up tall, a warning growl emitting from deep in his throat. His eyes quickly swept over the creature, looking for any gaps in its armor, exposing flesh. But there were none. Not a single weakness. And once again, he couldn't smell this creature at all. Just what was it?



Only one thing TOO do! If he can't help the fello stow-away now...than he'll have to do so latter. The golf-ball sized being melts into a puddle and begins to drip down. Hopefully if the werewolf dosn't move, all of him will drop onto the wolfs fur and 'hide' on him by coating shafts of individual hairs. Thin enough not to appear metalic, flexable enough to go with the flow, and easy to assume a wolf just greying! Of course this all only works if the werewolf dosn't move, since otherwise this will just end up with him on the floor as a puddle of metalic goo


----------



## Eleven-lyc (Jul 14, 2017)

Frostbyte The Shark said:


> Gemini turns, looking at the large werewolf who has taken such a threatening posture. It attempts to enter combat mode in order to defend itself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eleven watched the strange metal being very closely, his growl a continuous drum-roll in the small cubicle. Its eyes flickered briefly to a different color, and it jerked slightly, as if altering its stance but then deciding otherwise. There was then a pause where it seemed indecisive. But he couldn't tell what the being was thinking; with most other creatures, he could look into their eyes and observe their emotional state, watch their gaze snap about the environment as they planned their next move. It was a natural skill, almost instinctual, that helped him be an effective hunter. But he couldn't do so here; this creature's real eyes were concealed behind its metal armor. Nor could he determine anything from the creature's body language, which seemed rigid and largely unchanging.
Gemini's query is left unanswered. Instead, the werewolf before it bends his head down and forward, lowering his stance a little, so that he's a little hunched over. His only response to Gemini is to slightly increase the volume of his growl, and widen his snarl.





OrcKing said:


> Well it seems the room was getting yet another guest! The 'metal golf ball' that was Mini-Vorn had rolled to the edge of the ceiling the two had entered. He looks down at them seemingly undetected as the spot he was in put him behind The Werewolves head, hiding him from sight. Yea, no amount of distraction was going to stop this or turn things around here! And the robot looked itching for a fight....wait That was the security Drone/robot from earlier! Mini-Vorn had to give the officer this - he did a hell of a job! If he had to take a guess, likely tied into some sort of database, likely programmed to handle a vairty of weapons and threats as wel. Vorn COncentrate!
> 
> Only one thing TOO do! If he can't help the fello stow-away now...than he'll have to do so latter. The golf-ball sized being melts into a puddle and begins to drip down. Hopefully if the werewolf dosn't move, all of him will drop onto the wolfs fur and 'hide' on him by coating shafts of individual hairs. Thin enough not to appear metalic, flexable enough to go with the flow, and easy to assume a wolf just greying! Of course this all only works if the werewolf dosn't move, since otherwise this will just end up with him on the floor as a puddle of metalic goo


Although the werewolf moved slightly, the incoming gray drip is able to land safely in the bushy mane coming around behind his head. His mane is thick enough to prevent the drip from being immediately noticeable to him.
As Eleven growls down at the metal-armored creature, something tugs at a corner of his mind. He can feel the upper back of his mane brushing against what must have been the wall/ceiling. Which was odd, since he had just lowered his stance. Were his attention not so focused on the creature in front of him, he might have looked around to see what the obstruction was.
The werewolf takes a few slow paces forward, growling all the while, seemingly advancing on Gemini. This move also happens to place him directly under the hole in the transporter ceiling… He bends his legs, crouching down, until about level with the robot.
His growling stops. There's a long second of silence.
Suddenly, the werewolf leaps up, flying straight through the hole in the ceiling, knocking aside the transparent covering that lay partially over the opening with a great crash. Up through the hole, it can be seen that he's managed to leap up further still, a few meters above the outside ceiling of the transporter. Now in the immensely tall and dark shaft outside, his upper body is into the opening of another maintenance passageway leading off from the shaft. His hind legs scrabble at the side of the wall for grip, as he pushes the rest of his body up and into the high passageway. Once up, he immediately gallops down the maintenance passageway. There's no cause for stealth this time, and he speeds recklessly down it, skidding at the first corner on the smooth metal floor and crashing into a set of control panels. His galloping claws catch some of the wires, shredding them and sending sparks flying. He keeps on running, full speed, taking random turns, not stopping this time, determined to thoroughly lose his pursuer. As luck would have it, this time he manages to miss any surveillance cameras.
Dammit, he had been discovered… He was hoping to go a little longer without his presence aboard being known. Now the crew would be on alert, and it would be harder to stay hidden. He hadn't fancied fighting the metal-armored creature either; aside from the obvious fact that he was completely unfamiliar with the creature, others would notice its sudden absence, and the effects would be the same. If not worse… he would need to know the strength of the crew before he even attempted such an action. Besides, he wasn't here to hunt. The longer he was able to continue being on board without proving himself to be a threat by killing anything, the better.
He continued running, slowing a little now in favor of stealth. During all the commotion, he hadn't noticed the new graying patch of fur on his mane.

[Will probably disappear for a few days. Be fully back soon!]


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 14, 2017)

( @Eleven-lyc , @Frostbyte The Shark and @OrcKing : can you please make shorter posts ? really sorry, but I honestly can't get what's going on over there, even if it's not the scene I'm in... and it kinda bugs me)


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Jul 14, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> ( @Eleven-lyc , @Frostbyte The Shark and @OrcKing : can you please make shorter posts ? really sorry, but I honestly can't get what's going on over there, even if it's not the scene I'm in... and it kinda bugs me)



(Alright, sorry about that. Haha, I think you other guys do more shorter ones and we do less bigger ones.)

(@Zyren_EX, @WolfoxeCrevan, @C4theSlime, @OrcKing, @Jin-Lust-4-Sin, @Ninth, @Eleven-lyc)
(I'm just targetting everyone because I think they are all around the same location or have been dealt with in the last couple posts. I don't know if I'm using the @user correctly, so if it doesn't work, please let me know how to do it properly. Also, apologies if I misspell anyone's name.)

Gemini pounds on the door of the elevator in a rage. 
'Eff all these restrictions put on this one's behavior! We would have had that creature. However, it was much too agile for us and has gotten away.' It broods. 
It then opens the elevator door and stalks out, probably disturbing anyone outside of the elevator. As it stalks away it begins to compile a report and open up a request once more for it's other bodies to be activated. This request has been submitted on an almost daily basis however and has never been approved.


----------



## Zyren_EX (Jul 14, 2017)

Ninth said:


> Riley, squeaked, a little shocked from the other's sudden movement. Then they giggled, nodding in agreement at his comment. "Ah, alright, I'm hungry too! And so is Jae~" They said, stomach growling a little.


@Jin-Lust-4-Sin @C4theSlime

Raz chuckled and went along with the others. As they approached the elevator he saw a robot officer come out of it in a rather abrupt manor and head off down the hall. The elevator's panel now had a red warning light and was flashing a message across the screen. <Transporter damaged... Submitting Repair Request.... Please use an alternate transporter until fixed.> it read.

"Huh?" He looked inside and up at the large whole now in the elevator roof. "Wow... what ya think could have made that?" He questioned with a nervous grin. He was now a little concerned about the sounds he had heard earlier. What if something had gotten on the ship that was dangerous? What if it was still lurking around here? What if it was some sort of brain sucking octopus? Raz shook away those thoughts. Not that they were impossible, given that they were in a different dimension, but because he really hoped for a less scary source of the damage.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2017)

Zyren_EX said:


> As they approached the elevator he saw a robot officer come out of it in a rather abrupt manor and head off down the hall. The elevator's panel now had a red warning light and was flashing a message across the screen. <Transporter damaged... Submitting Repair Request.... Please use an alternate transporter until fixed.> it read.
> 
> "Huh?" He looked inside and up at the large whole now in the elevator roof. "Wow... what ya think could have made that?"


Jin looks up at the hole with a surprised and concerned expression, though not as much as Raz, obviously because he never really heard all the commotion from earlier. He glances at the pilot with only a short and small growl from deep in his throat, then back at the hole.
He's seen lots of freaky and nasty alien creatures that really give him nightmares during his journeys (mostly parasites), and he only hopes his people are safe from them.
He forgot the place is filled with surveillance cameras... and even if he remembers, he still probably has no idea what they're for, anyway.
He looks around and tries to guess where that hole would lead to, then opens his palm and faces up. A white aura shifts above it and forms a sort of hour glass.

- Lemme see what happened...

As the hour glass starts to spin counterclockwise, a transparent sphere of energy surrounds the area of the elevator, and reaches to the dark hall (invisible to all those outside it).

The scene inside the sphere starts to "play backward", like a video. Eleven, Vorn and Gemini (represented as transparent images) all re-enacted the scenes that happened.
However, the scene only reaches to when Eleven was at the vent, peaking into the medical bay (the time Jin healed Crevan), before the sphere dissipates, and Jin collapses on the ground, breathing heavily, as if out of energy. Even his tail can't raise itself up.

- Too tired... that's... as far... as I could get...


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jul 15, 2017)

"I had already scanned, but I didn't think anything was wrong.... It seems we migt have some Stow-aways on the ship." Bios said as he looked at the hole. He looked on in amazement as the scene rewinded. "Holy crap... that was pretty cool... Are you okay dad?" Bios said as he crouched down beside the raptor and helped him sit upright, against the wall.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2017)

C4theSlime said:


> "Holy crap... that was pretty cool... Are you okay dad?"


Jin tries to keep his composure and stands his ground, looking rather pale, with sweats all over his face.

- I'm okie, just... so... tired...

He seems rather shaky, having troubles putting himself together. His eyes are closed shut, with his left hand hokding his forehead, as if he's getting dizzy.

- Oh man... I feel kinda sick... Bios, kid... can you get me... a can of pepsi... ? Vending machine, store, anything goes... I just need it...


----------



## Zyren_EX (Jul 15, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin tries to keep his composure and stands his ground, looking rather pale, with sweats all over his face.
> 
> - I'm okie, just... so... tired...
> 
> ...



@Ninth @C4theSlime

Raz watched the scene play in rewind with a shocked expression on his face. Not that he was surprised by Jin's abilities, he grew up in a world where magic was the norm and even knew a little magic himself. What did surprise him was how close he had come to opening the elevator doors on that large intimidating wolf creature. "Man, I'm glad I didn't let my curiosity get the best of me. If I'da opened that door I probably would'a wet my pants!" he chuckled.

He then noticed how much energy it took from Jin to do his magical rewind. "Oh... There's a vending machine back near the Med Bay." He offered and small white wings appeared behind him. "Want me to go get one real fast?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2017)

Zyren_EX said:


> "Man, I'm glad I didn't let my curiosity get the best of me. If I'da opened that door I probably would'a wet my pants!" he chuckled.
> 
> He then noticed how much energy it took from Jin to do his magical rewind. "Oh... There's a vending machine back near the Med Bay." He offered and small white wings appeared behind him. "Want me to go get one real fast?"


Jin is now sitting on the ground, leaning his back against the wall, while looking upward a bit, taking heavy breaths.

- Yeah, I'd appreciate that... thanks, Raz...

He'd try to draw the moonlight through a wormhole right here, in front of him, INSIDE the station, to restore his energy, but he's so tired to concentrate right now. Not to mention, he's not sure if it'd mess up the system or not, and he definitely wouldn't wanna attempt it. If miscalculated, he may even accidentally draw the sunlight instead... and it'd only mean disasters. Best to just buy a can of pepsi instead of attempting something too flashy and risky while he's not prepared, he thinks.


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jul 15, 2017)

"I'll stay here to care for dad, you go get the can of pepsi." Bios said to Raz as he crouched down next to Jin, making sure he was sitting up right, with his back straight. 
"Don't worry dad, I'm here for you..." Bios said with a concerned look on his face as he looked at his extremely exhausted raptor father.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2017)

C4theSlime said:


> "I'll stay here to care for dad, you go get the can of pepsi." Bios said to Raz as he crouched down next to Jin, making sure he was sitting up right, with his back straight.
> "Don't worry dad, I'm here for you..." Bios said with a concerned look on his face as he looked at his extremely exhausted raptor father.


Jin looks up at his son with a smile. He is tired, sure, but his happiness is still obvious.

- Thank you, my son...

He gently pets his son's ears, then rubs on his visor.

- You know... when we got the free time, I'll try to teach ya to speak without having the visor on. I wanna hear my son's actual voice.

He then pats his paw on his son's shoulders, at the insignia.


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jul 15, 2017)

Bios sniffed a little at that. He'd been wanting to try that for a while now.... but he was too scared nobody'd recognize him... "I'd love to dad." Bios said as he looked at his father, his visor displaying tears near his eyes.


----------



## Zyren_EX (Jul 15, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin is now sitting on the ground, leaning his back against the wall, while looking upward a bit, taking heavy breaths.
> 
> - Yeah, I'd appreciate that... thanks, Raz...
> 
> He'd try to draw the moonlight through a wormhole right here, in front of him, INSIDE the station, to restore his energy, but he's so tired to concentrate right now. Not to mention, he's not sure if it'd mess up the system or not, and he definitely wouldn't wanna attempt it. If miscalculated, he may even accidentally draw the sunlight instead... and it'd only mean disasters. Best to just buy a can of pepsi instead of attempting something too flashy and risky while he's not prepared, he thinks.


@C4theSlime @Ninth

Raz nodded and quickly flew off down the hall. He swiftly swooped down the hall and around the corner with surprising ease given the tight corners and hallways. Landing by skidding to a stop in front of the vending machine. He swiped his ID badge, how people payed for stuff on the ship, and then pushed the button for a pepsi. After a few seconds it materialized in the small dispenser shoot and Raz grabbed it up.

He flew back around the corner and down the hall landing next to Bios, again in a bit of a skidding to a stop motion, then handed him the soda. "Here ya go." He said, his wings fluttering a few times and thin vanishing into thin air.


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jul 15, 2017)

Bios nodded and cracked the soda open, putting it to his father's muzzle,holding it open and tilting the can so it would flow inside the raptor's mouth. "Here you go dad....you'll be okay."


----------



## Ninth (Jul 15, 2017)

Riley awkwardly watched, unsure of what to do exactly. They didn't want to invade on the two's moment, but also didn't want to seem rude by walking away. "Um.... That happened." They muttered to Jae, frowning a bit.


----------



## Zyren_EX (Jul 15, 2017)

Ninth said:


> Riley awkwardly watched, unsure of what to do exactly. They didn't want to invade on the two's moment, but also didn't want to seem rude by walking away. "Um.... That happened." They muttered to Jae, frowning a bit.


 @C4theSlime @Jin-Lust-4-Sin 

Raz stepped back giving Bios and Jin some room. He leaned against the wall with his hands in his pockets and shrugged. "Well at least it wasn't brain sucking octopi... didn't want to run into those things again." He chuckled. Riley seemed confused and unsure as to what to do so he figured he'd make light conversation. "I wonder who that wolf guy was though? I mean he looked rather intimidating but at the same time he didn't attack, so he might be friendly... maybe?" Raz stated curiously.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2017)

Zyren_EX said:


> He flew back around the corner and down the hall landing next to Bios, again in a bit of a skidding to a stop motion, then handed him the soda. "Here ya go."





C4theSlime said:


> Bios nodded and cracked the soda open, putting it to his father's muzzle,holding it open and tilting the can so it would flow inside the raptor's mouth. "Here you go dad....you'll be okay."


By the time the pepsi arrives, Jin has already recovered a bit, and no longer looks like his blood sugar or blood pressure is dropping. However, the pepsi would still help.
He places his paw on his son's and tilts his head backward a bit, letting the water flows in.
It all feels different as soon as after just a single gulp, but he keeps on drinking until there's only half of the can left, and pushes it away a bit, letting out a loud sigh of relief :

- Ready for action !

The white stripes on his arms, legs and tail slightly glow brighter than usual... and so are the snake's eyes, as it lets out a loud hiss, showing that it's re-energized as well.
Jin stands up like normal now, and stretches.



Zyren_EX said:


> "Well at least it wasn't brain sucking octopi... didn't want to run into those things again."


Jin frowns at Raz mentioning something really nasty, at least to Jin, and shivers, seemingly freaking out a bit.

- Oh heeeeell nah ! Ew ! No ! Please no ! Freaking goddamn no !

Then, both Jin and the snake stick their tongue out in a disgusted manner, obviously really disturbed by the thought, as if they know those octopi very well, while in fact they don't.

- I'd like to have my brain stay where it is, thank you very much ! Nuh uh !

He shakes his head and moves his index finger in a stereotypical sassy manner, usually seen from women, but his expression more or less like Obama's "not bad" meme. In this case, however, he hardly means to say those octopi are anywhere near "not bad".
Even his snake tail has the same expression !


----------



## Ninth (Jul 15, 2017)

Zyren_EX said:


> @C4theSlime @Jin-Lust-4-Sin
> 
> Raz stepped back giving Bios and Jin some room. He leaned against the wall with his hands in his pockets and shrugged. "Well at least it wasn't brain sucking octopi... didn't want to run into those things again." He chuckled. Riley seemed confused and unsure as to what to do so he figured he'd make light conversation. "I wonder who that wolf guy was though? I mean he looked rather intimidating but at the same time he didn't attack, so he might be friendly... maybe?" Raz stated curiously.



Riley gasped, and smiled widely. "A BRAIN SUCKING OCTOPUS? Oh mY gOD THAT IS SO COOL!" They yelled, jumping up and down, before calming down. "Oh, and that guy is probably just looking for somewhere to stay! He might've gotten scared off though, poor guy." The rabbit pouted, shrugging a little.


----------



## Zyren_EX (Jul 15, 2017)

Ninth said:


> Riley gasped, and smiled widely. "A BRAIN SUCKING OCTOPUS? Oh mY gOD THAT IS SO COOL!" They yelled, jumping up and down, before calming down. "Oh, and that guy is probably just looking for somewhere to stay! He might've gotten scared off though, poor guy." The rabbit pouted, shrugging a little.


 @Jin-Lust-4-Sin @C4theSlime 

Raz chuckled and shook his head. "Nah I'm with Jin. They may sound cool, but trust me, it's not cool when their trying to craw in your ears..." He stated with a shiver and put his claws over his ears, wincing at the thought. He then straightened up and nodded. "Yeah, you'd be surprised at how many sneak on to the station, thinking they won't be accepted, even though that's really the whole point of the place." He sighed.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2017)

Ninth said:


> Riley gasped, and smiled widely. "A BRAIN SUCKING OCTOPUS? Oh mY gOD THAT IS SO COOL!" They yelled, jumping up and down, before calming down. "Oh, and that guy is probably just looking for somewhere to stay! He might've gotten scared off though, poor guy." The rabbit pouted, shrugging a little.


Jin tilts his head to a side and rests his paws on his hips, his and the snake's expression seemingly something like a "u wut m8" manner.

- "So cool", bruh ? Really ? You don't find it freaky at all ???

He shakes his head and clicks his tongue.



Zyren_EX said:


> @Jin-Lust-4-Sin @C4theSlime
> 
> Raz chuckled and shook his head. "Nah I'm with Jin. They may sound cool, but trust me, it's not cool when their trying to craw in your ears..." He stated with a shiver and put his claws over his ears, wincing at the thought. He then straightened up and nodded. "Yeah, you'd be surprised at how many sneak on to the station, thinking they won't be accepted, even though that's really the whole point of the place." He sighed.


Jin shivers again, and covers his large ears.

- Eeeeeewww !

He tries to think about something else to calm himself down.

- I almost thought I'd not be accepted in this station, too, when I came to it... like, uh, "freaky healing method" with necromancy ?... I dunno, but probably so.


----------



## Ninth (Jul 15, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin tilts his head to a side and rests his paws on his hips, his and the snake's expression seemingly something like a "u wut m8" manner.
> 
> - "So cool", bruh ? Really ? You don't find it freaky at all ???
> 
> He shakes his head and clicks his tongue.



Riley pointed at their tail, giving a deadpan expression. "Look at what I live with. He's tried to eat me. I don't think some octopussies (hah) are gonna scare me too easily~" They said, grinning a little. Plus, alien stuff is really cool! Weird monsters are my favorites~"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2017)

Ninth said:


> Riley pointed at their tail, giving a deadpan expression. "Look at what I live with. He's tried to eat me. I don't think some octopussies (hah) are gonna scare me too easily~" They said, grinning a little. Plus, alien stuff is really cool! Weird monsters are my favorites~"


Jin and the snake glance at each other, seemingly coming to a realization that they're really lucky to be able to live along each other, instead of getting conflicts over who takes control of the body. They then glance back at Riley's tail, then Riley themselves, with a smirk.

- Riiiiight, never too fun when your tail literally tries to eat you, indeed... as for alien stuffs...

He just shrugs.

- We're all aliens to each other at this point. I'm an alien to people on earth, and so are they to me ! It's all just personal perspective, really, if you think about it... but... weird monsters ? OK, OK, I have my own standards ! And my standards are very high !






(I'm not sorry...)


----------



## Ninth (Jul 15, 2017)

"Yeah, we are all aliens to each other! That's why I decided to join this thing~ I was hoping to be around diverse people where I wouldn't be judged and yeah! Plus, I wanted to see more aliens" She said, while she grinned, sticking out her tongue.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2017)

Ninth said:


> "Yeah, we are all aliens to each other! That's why I decided to join this thing~ I was hoping to be around diverse people where I wouldn't be judged and yeah! Plus, I wanted to see more aliens" She said, while she grinned, sticking out her tongue.


- So how did you and your tail settle down the conflict of eating each other ?

Jin asks while walking along with the other two.


----------



## Ninth (Jul 15, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> - So how did you and your tail settle down the conflict of eating each other ?
> 
> Jin asks while walking along with the other two.



"Oh, um, it was more just him trying to eat me?" They said, itching their cheek and smiling. "I forgot to go to sleep, and he was tired, so he just chomped my head. I punched him in the mouth and he let go. And I finally went to sleep. It's a normal thing he does when he gets annoyed with me~"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 16, 2017)

Ninth said:


> "Oh, um, it was more just him trying to eat me?" They said, itching their cheek and smiling. "I forgot to go to sleep, and he was tired, so he just chomped my head. I punched him in the mouth and he let go. And I finally went to sleep. It's a normal thing he does when he gets annoyed with me~"


Jin and the snake both shake their head with a smirk.

- Wow... what a great relationship.

He the points at the snake.

- There was a time Snekkie smacked his own head at my arms. I asked what that was for, he said "mosquito bit daddy !", hehe.


----------



## Ninth (Jul 16, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin and the snake both shake their head with a smirk.
> 
> - Wow... what a great relationship.
> 
> ...



Riley rolled their eyes, and glared playfully at Jae. "If only things were as simple for me. My "friend" here is more concerned with trying to make my life a living hell~ Not like his life is easy either." They shook their head, shrugging.


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jul 16, 2017)

Bios was quiet for this whole conversation and chuckled. "I could weird ALL of you out by naming just a few creatures I've encountered over the years before I was on this station." Bios said with a mischievous grin.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 16, 2017)

C4theSlime said:


> Bios was quiet for this whole conversation and chuckled. "I could weird ALL of you out by naming just a few creatures I've encountered over the years before I was on this station." Bios said with a mischievous grin.


Jin growls a bit, then hisses.

- No. Thankssssssssss !

He playfully glares at his son, but obviously not wanting to feel overwhelmed.


----------



## Zyren_EX (Jul 16, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin growls a bit, then hisses.
> 
> - No. Thankssssssssss !
> 
> He playfully glares at his son, but obviously not wanting to feel overwhelmed.


@Ninth @C4theSlime 

"Yeah, that's part of the reason I joined the mission, to learn about different types of people and how their worlds work." Raz said and followed after the others as they headed for the other elevator. "I've met my share of creepy critters, odd animals, and sentient beings... but I've also met a lot of cool creatures." He smiled at his companions. "Like you guys."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 16, 2017)

Zyren_EX said:


> @Ninth @C4theSlime
> 
> "Yeah, that's part of the reason I joined the mission, to learn about different types of people and how their worlds work." Raz said and followed after the others as they headed for the other elevator. "I've met my share of creepy critters, odd animals, and sentient beings... but I've also met a lot of cool creatures." He smiled at his companions. "Like you guys."


Jin smiles back, with a thumbs-up.

- You got it, buddy.

His snake tail lets out a happy hiss in response.

- I came to this station for the same reason, in fact. Simply to explore and discover new things... but there's something I can never understand.

He then takes out a coin, which looks like a US penny.

- How do you... uh... put value into these tiny things ? And use them to... "buy" stuffs ? Is it the word ?

He explains himself further :

- In my home planets, we trade items or exchange services. Like, say, I perform a song at an inn, and I get to rent a room for free. Items used for trades should be useful, but we have no idea how to "use" these... "coins". If you ask me, I'd probably make a necklace outta them !

He then just shrugs, and laughs :

- Part of the reason I can never get along well with the robot dudes at the stores, or even the vending machine, for the life of me ! Hahaha...


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jul 17, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin smiles back, with a thumbs-up.
> - How do you... uh... put value into these tiny things ? And use them to... "buy" stuffs ? Is it the word ?



"Dad, buying stuff is basically trading, but with a set object that has a certain value to it. We put our trust in them and give them value, but they're literally just pieces of metal." Bios explained to his father with a smile.


----------



## Ninth (Jul 17, 2017)

C4theSlime said:


> "Dad, buying stuff is basically trading, but with a set object that has a certain value to it. We put our trust in them and give them value, but they're literally just pieces of metal." Bios explained to his father with a smile.



Riley nodded, confirming what Bios had said. Their small whiskers twitched as they grinned. "Where I come from, everyone shares everything equally~ We don't buy or trade things. It's a pretty small island on a small planet, so everyone knows each other on a first-name basis." The rabbit had explained, Jae nodding in agreement. "It's home-y but it's a small issue when people gossip and such... Word gets around fast. But oh well~ It happens~"  They shrugged, tongue stuck out, seemingly amused. 

"What's it like where you all come from~?" They asked the others, eyes open in interest.


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jul 17, 2017)

Ninth said:


> "What's it like where you all come from~?" They asked the others, eyes open in interest.



"I've traveled to lots of planets, and I must say that planets without money would fair a lot better than the ones that had some form of currency." Bios said with a chuckle as he looked at Riley. He had seen and met a lot of people, and he had seen and a lot of people he'd rather not have met.


----------



## Ninth (Jul 17, 2017)

C4theSlime said:


> "I've traveled to lots of planets, and I must say that planets without money would fair a lot better than the ones that had some form of currency." Bios said with a chuckle as he looked at Riley. He had seen and met a lot of people, and he had seen and a lot of people he'd rather not have met.



Their ears perked up as they heard Bios speak, before turning towards him. They nodded at his comment, giggling a little. "Yeah, definitely! Of course, there's still our fair share of trade, you want something, you need to replace it or return the favor~ That's common sense, and just in our nature. But for services and help, it's normally all shared. We don't have to worry about prices changing or not being able to afford something, yknow?" She said, tilting her head slightly. "No financial burden makes it easier to raise children and keep life thriving~"


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jul 17, 2017)

Ninth said:


> Their ears perked up as they heard Bios speak, before turning towards him. They nodded at his comment, giggling a little. "Yeah, definitely! Of course, there's still our fair share of trade, you want something, you need to replace it or return the favor~ That's common sense, and just in our nature. But for services and help, it's normally all shared. We don't have to worry about prices changing or not being able to afford something, yknow?" She said, tilting her head slightly. "No financial burden makes it easier to raise children and keep life thriving~"


"I agree with you. If only all planets were like that...." Bios said with a dreamy sigh.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 17, 2017)

@Ninth @C4theSlime @Zyren_EX

Jin walks along while listening to Bios, Riley and Jae. His hands holding together behind his back.


Ninth said:


> "What's it like where you all come from~?" They asked the others, eyes open in interest.



Jin speaks up with a proud smile.

- My home is made up of 5 planets, known as "United Sanctums of Paradox", located at the borderline of the Milky Way. And I...

He fist-bumps his chest in a joking manner.

- The President of the United Sanctums !

After that, however, he just chuckles :

- Sorry, that was so bad, hehe...


----------



## Zyren_EX (Jul 17, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> @Ninth @C4theSlime @Zyren_EX
> 
> Jin walks along while listening to Bios, Riley and Jae. His hands holding together behind his back.
> 
> ...



Raz laughs at Jin's joke. "No that wasn't bad, it was funny..." he smiled, he then placed his hands behind his head as they continued walking and lets out a sigh. "My world... Well technically I'm from Earth... but I live within a magical realm of it called Sowega where people are all animals or mythical creatures." He explains. "We have a currency but it's not useless metal like the humans. It's made from a magical substance known as Estia, which we use to power machines and preform special magic. So it's the fact that it can be used for other things that makes it valuable to trade."


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Jul 18, 2017)

(Just a heads up. I'll probably be backing out of this now. I had fun chasing Eleven, but I'll leave you guys to your stuff. ^_^ Maybe Gemini will pop in at one point later. Have fun!)


----------



## OrcKing (Jul 18, 2017)

With all the commotion seeming to settle down the rather large portion of Vorn that he left in the store back end came back to the front after what may have seemed like ages to him. His eyes wander over to the group of people taking...though he particular eyeing the drink as he hasn't had any inawhile. But none the less he keeps to posing as a robot store clerk for now giving the occasional "Hello zir" or "Hauf a good day." Granted the fact he had an accent was likely his biggest give away


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 18, 2017)

[guys I'm not active at all so I think I'm just gonna leave...  byeeeee.] [havent posted since page 3]


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 19, 2017)

@Zyren_EX @Ninth 

(Pssst, some have left the RP and some others not replying yet ; @C4theSlime will be gone for a few weeks too... What should we do now, guys ? I don't want this RP to die)


----------



## Zyren_EX (Jul 19, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> @Zyren_EX @Ninth
> 
> (Pssst, some have left the RP and some others not replying yet ; @C4theSlime will be gone for a few weeks too... What should we do now, guys ? I don't want this RP to die)



((I've been thinking about that myself, I don't want it to die either.  I was going to open back up since a few have officially dropped out, but not sure if that'll actually help it keep going... I have a small storyline I was going to include once things got rolling but kind of been stumbling to start.

One idea I had was to make a group or forum specifically for it. The concept and number of people interested was always kinda big for a single thread RP. Opening it up as a group or putting it on a forum would let more people join in, let people do private RPs, and also submit artwork for it if they wanted...

What do you guys think? And does anyone else have any other ideas?))


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 19, 2017)

Zyren_EX said:


> ((I've been thinking about that myself, I don't want it to die either.  I was going to open back up since a few have officially dropped out, but not sure if that'll actually help it keep going... I have a small storyline I was going to include once things got rolling but kind of been stumbling to start.
> 
> One idea I had was to make a group or forum specifically for it. The concept and number of people interested was always kinda big for a single thread RP. Opening it up as a group or putting it on a forum would let more people join in, let people do private RPs, and also submit artwork for it if they wanted...
> 
> What do you guys think? And does anyone else have any other ideas?))


((RPs these days are hard to keep up when people drop so much, I'm telling you... I mean, there've been RPs that were so well-developed, but over time they got incredibly inactive, so people just left...

If it gets to this point, I suggest going for discord or telegram (the only 2 places I'm in), and make a group or server, and invite people in. Use the FAF only for anouncements.))


----------



## Zyren_EX (Jul 19, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> ((RPs these days are hard to keep up when people drop so much, I'm telling you... I mean, there've been RPs that were so well-developed, but over time they got incredibly inactive, so people just left...
> 
> (If it gets to this point, I suggest going for discord or telegram (the only 2 places I'm in), and make a group or server, and invite people in. Use the FAF only for anouncements.))



Yeah, I'm in two groups over on DA that have lasted for several years now, but that's extremely rare. Most of the RPG/ARPGs I join die out after only a few months, even if they have a group or forum to support them. I guess it's cause people's interests change or they get board... IDK...

Hay~! I hadn't thought of doing a Discord Server, that's a good idea :3 That just might work...)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 20, 2017)

Zyren_EX said:


> Most of the RPG/ARPGs I join die out after only a few months, even if they have a group or forum to support them. I guess it's cause people's interests change or they get board... IDK...


This is just one of many RPs on the verge of dying or already dead, buddy. I've been in those on discord where the server owners themselves hardly ever made any progress with the RP, after days or even weeks. It's all complete silence. No-one even talked to each other while out of context. Just a dead server, more or less.



Zyren_EX said:


> Hay~! I hadn't thought of doing a Discord Server, that's a good idea :3


I just hope you'll stick with me. I once added someone in the friend list, but it got so awkward after a RP that went kinda out of place (I didn't know how to fit in the setting), we talked less and less.
That, and she also said she's busy with school, too. Eventually she just ignored me altogether, not saying a single word.

Another bad experience of mine was this guy unfriending me after I left his server because I didn't really feel like staying around. Yes, we were friends together, but he unfriended me a few days later.

Add me on discord : Jin#5721


----------



## Zyren_EX (Jul 20, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> This is just one of many RPs on the verge of dying or already dead, buddy. I've been in those on discord where the server owners themselves hardly ever made any progress with the RP, after days or even weeks. It's all complete silence. No-one even talked to each other while out of context. Just a dead server, more or less.
> 
> 
> I just hope you'll stick with me. I once added someone in the friend list, but it got so awkward after a RP that went kinda out of place (I didn't know how to fit in the setting), we talked less and less.
> ...



Yeah, that always sucks when a RP dies out before even getting started good. A friend of mine started a fantasy themed RP once about Fairy Tail characters in the real world, but it didn't go anywhere. It sucks but is just how things turn out sometimes...

Hmmm... I tried to add you but it said it couldn't find ya and to check the spelling. Is that your correct tag? O_O


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 20, 2017)

Zyren_EX said:


> Yeah, that always sucks when a RP dies out before even getting started good. A friend of mine started a fantasy themed RP once about Fairy Tail characters in the real world, but it didn't go anywhere.


Hoomans from Fairy Tail ? In the real world ?... Good luck with that.



Zyren_EX said:


> Hmmm... I tried to add you but it said it couldn't find ya and to check the spelling. Is that your correct tag? O_O


Crap ! It's 5271 ! Dammit, I got the wrong tag !


----------



## Ninth (Jul 20, 2017)

I'd totally join a discord server too, haha~ mine is Lord Fagquad#1455


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jul 22, 2017)

((Excuse me? I'd like to enter this if it ever takes off onto a Discord Server. I may create a new character exclusively for this RP or I'll bring one of my own. I use Discord all the time for D&D.))

M2the2ndpower#3659


----------



## OrcKing (Jul 22, 2017)

(Seems discord is the general consensus! This should be interesting)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 22, 2017)

OrcKing said:


> (Seems discord is the general consensus! This should be interesting)


(got the discord account of some of the peeps here)
- @Zyren_EX : Nuperjo229#0532
- @Ninth : Lord Fagquad#1455
- @C4theSlime : C4theSlime#9434
- me : Jin#5271


----------



## OrcKing (Jul 22, 2017)

I'm Kadaro#4361


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 22, 2017)

OrcKing said:


> I'm Kadaro#4361


Is your tag number 4361 or 4631 ? I found one named Kadaro but I'm not sure if it's you


----------



## OrcKing (Jul 22, 2017)

It's me. I just checked my discord


----------



## Zyren_EX (Jul 22, 2017)

Okay guys, sorry for the delay  Had a hectic day...
Here is the Discord server~!

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers

Still needs a few tweaks but I'll keep working on those as we go.
For now join and enjoy


----------

